# Nachtangeln und Ausgangssperre



## rheinfischer70 (30. März 2021)

Zählt eigentlich Nachtangeln zum Ausgang gemäß einer Ausgangssperre?
Wenn ich nachts im Zelt oder im Boot am Wasser liege, gehe ich ja eigentlich nicht aus, wenn ich zur vorgeschrieben Zeit den Platz nicht verlasse.


----------



## porbeagle (30. März 2021)

Als Sie bei uns war  musste man um 21 Uhr weg sein vom Wasser.
Ein Vereinsmitglied von uns wurde sogar vom Ordnungsamt aufgeschrieben
deswegen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. März 2021)

Zählt dazu....


----------



## rheinfischer70 (30. März 2021)

Wäre ja lächerlich. Wie soll ich mich oder andere alleine im Zelt schlafend anstecke.


----------



## KadeTTHH (30. März 2021)

Sowieso unnötig, wer sich treffen will, trifft sich. Ob jetzt drinnen, oder draußen. Geschäfte sind eh geschlossen, als kauft auch keiner was ein. Und wenn Leute nachts angeln, oder spazieren gehen, ist das auch kein Superspreader Event.


----------



## KadeTTHH (30. März 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wäre ja lächerlich. Wie soll ich mich oder andere alleine im Zelt schlafend anstecke.


So vernagelt sind eben die Behörden, ist einfacher alles in eine Schublade zu kloppen, als Menschen individuel zu behandeln.


----------



## porbeagle (30. März 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> So vernagelt sind eben die Behörden, ist einfacher alles in eine Schublade zu kloppen, als Menschen individuel zu behandeln.


Wie willst du 80 mio Virologen individuell behandeln  vor allem da die echt im Stress sind weil Sie alle noch einen
Zweitjob als Bundestrainer haben.


----------



## KadeTTHH (30. März 2021)

Meinte eigentlich dieses Klappe zu Affe tot, wenn Länder, oder Städte ne Extrawurst braten, geht das doch auch. Warum nicht die Ausgangssperre auch zerstückeln? Hygiene und Coronavorschriften hält man normalerweise ja eh ein. Und allein am Wasser, besser geht doch nicht?


----------



## ollidi (30. März 2021)

Ja. Das zählt dazu.
Wir haben seit heute eine Ausgangssperre und in der Allgemeinverfügung dazu steht folgendes:

_1) Der Aufenthalt außerhalb der eigenen Wohnung oder sonstigen Unterkunft mit Ausnahme der privat genutzten Außenanlagen (Terrassen, Balkone, Gärten, Zuwegungen) mit direktem Zugang zur Wohnstätte Ist In der Zelt von 21:00 Uhr bis 05:00 Uhr des Folgetages grundsätzlich untersagt. 
Ein Abweichen von dieser allgemeinen Ausgangsbeschränkung Ist nur bei Vorliegen triftiger Gründe gestattet. 
Diese sind Insbesondere: 
a. die Abwendung einer konkreten Gefahr für Leib, Leben und Eigentum, 
b. die Inanspruchnahme medizinischer, pflegerischer, therapeutischer oder veterinärmedizinischer Leistungen bei einem Notfall oder anderer unaufschiebbarer Behandlungen, 
c. die Ausübung beruflicher oder dienstlicher Tätigkelten oder unaufschiebbare Ausbildungszwecke, die zwingend In diesem Zeltfenster erfolgen müssen, 
d. die Begleitung und unaufschiebbare Betreuung unterstützungsbedürftiger Personen und Minderjähriger, Insbesondere die Wahrnehmung des Sorge- und Umgangsrechts Im jeweiligen privaten Bereich 
e. die Begleitung und Betreuung von sterbenden Personen und Personen In akut lebensbedrohlichen Zuständen, 
f. die Vornahme von unaufschiebbaren Handlungen zur Versorgung von Tieren, 
g. der Besuch von Gottesdiensten und ähnlichen religiösen Veranstaltungen, 
h. die Durchfahrt durch das Gebiet Im überregionalen öffentlichen Personenverkehr oder In Kraftfahrzeugen, und 
I. sonstige vergleichbar gewichtige und unabweisbare Gründe. Im Falle einer Kontrolle durch die Polizei oder die Ordnungsbehörden sind die triftigen Gründe glaubhaft zu machen und ggf. durch geeignete Dokumente nachzuweisen._

Eventuell könnte man f. zum Angeln auslegen/vorschieben. Ich glaube aber nicht, daß man damit durchkommen würde.


----------



## gründler (30. März 2021)

Ausgangssperre | Deutscher Jagdverband
					






					www.jagdverband.de
				




Niedersachsens Anglerverband hat ein Schreiben zur Landespolitik aufgesetzt,wie es mit Angeln aussieht,sowie ich Antwort habe werde ich berichten.


----------



## hanzz (30. März 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Eventuell könnte man f. zum Angeln auslegen/vorschieben


f? 
Oder meinst du eher g?


----------



## ollidi (30. März 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Oder meinst du eher g?


Wenn man es so hoch ansiedeln möchte, gerne.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. März 2021)

In BW gilt sowieso Nachtangelverbot.
Und wenn ich nach Ostern meinen Arzttermin dort wahrnehme, werde ich selbstverständlich auch an meinem Baggersee vorbei fahren.
Dort angekommen, muss ich erst mal ausruhen (bis 10 Std. legal), um meine Fahrtüchtigkeit wieder her zu stellen.
Schließlich bin ich krank und habe noch ca.330Km bis zu meinem Wohnort (NRW) zu fahren!
So ist der Plan.

Jürgen


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. März 2021)

_f. die Vornahme von unaufschiebbaren Handlungen zur Versorgung von Tieren, 

Eindeutig  f.  Die Fische müßen mit Maden und Heringsfetzen versorgt werden. Und die Meerforellen und Zander wollen mit ihren Gummi Tieren spielen, werden sonst Depressiv. Man hat schon beobachtet das einige Selbstmord begangen haben, in dem Sie direkt in die Turbine des Wasserkraftwerkes geschwommen sind. _


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. März 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ja. Das zählt dazu.
> Wir haben seit heute eine Ausgangssperre und in der Allgemeinverfügung dazu steht folgendes:
> 
> _a. die Abwendung einer konkreten Gefahr für Leib, Leben und Eigentum,  *WEIL MAN SONST WAHNSINNIG WIRD*
> ...


Ich sehe das ganz ähnlich wie Jan_Cux 

einige der Punkte liegen dafür auf der Hand...(siehe oben)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. März 2021)

In Bayern wurden wir seitens des Verbands informiert, dass Nachtangeln unter die Ausgangssperre fällt und auch entsprechende Kontrollen seitens der Polizei stattfinden werden.

Der ganze Irrsinn wurde ja kürzlich wieder transparent, als 3 Bauarbeiter je 150 € Strafe zahlen mussten, weil sie nach der Arbeit gemeinsam ein Bier getrunken haben ... nachdem sie den ganzen Tag über gemeinsam arbeiten durften.


----------



## JottU (31. März 2021)

Gut wenn man Gewässer kennt die  ausserhalb der Zivilisation liegen. Denke 20 km wird keine Streife fahren um mitten im Wald einen See zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Taxidermist (31. März 2021)

JottU schrieb:


> Gut wenn man Gewässer kennt die ausserhalb der Zivilisation liegen. Denke 20 km wird keine Streife fahren um mitten im Wald einen See zu kontrollieren.


Gibt es das in Deutschland, 20km außerhalb der "Zivilisation"?
Ich kann nur von meinem Gewässer berichten, dass die Jungs und Mädels vom Ordnungsamt sich vor allem im Sommer sehr zum See hingezogen fühlen.
Ist wohl einfach schöner und ruhiger dort im Grünen "abzuhängen", als im Ort auf Streife zu gehen?
Bei schlechtem Wetter oder im Winter sieht man sie dort nie, aber sobald die Sonne scheint, ist es wohl sehr attraktiv für unsere Ordnungshüter dort.
Ich will mich darüber aber nicht beschweren, im Gegenteil, die sind eigentlich ganz nett.
Einmal haben sie sogar vollen Körpereinsatz gezeigt und mir geholfen meinen schweren Holznachen ins Wasser zu schieben, den ich alleine niemals da rein bekommen hätte!

Jürgen


----------



## JottU (31. März 2021)

Die 20 km waren auf die nächste Wache bezogen in etwa. ein Paar Dörfer liegen da schon noch näher dran. Taxidermist 
Zum sonnen und abhängen haben die es bei uns wesentlich näher bei großer Auswahl, da zu kontrollieren wäre auch sinnvoller zwecks Partygemeinde. Da sollte genug zu tun sein, die haben ja auch noch andere Aufgaben.


----------



## Taxidermist (31. März 2021)

.

Jürgen


----------



## oberfranke (31. März 2021)

Beim ersten Lockdown war angeln erlaubt. Jetzt beim zweiten nicht mehr. 

Was sich allerdings beim ersten Lockdown an verschiedenen Angelgewässern abspielte war der Hammer. 
Da wurde Party gemacht und nebenher geangelt. 

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass die Ordnungshüter doch nicht die dümmsten sind, so ist das jetzige Verbot nur die logische Konsequenz auf das Verhalten einige Vollpfosten beim ersten Lockdown.


----------



## Taxidermist (31. März 2021)

oberfranke schrieb:


> Beim ersten Lockdown war angeln erlaubt. Jetzt beim zweiten nicht mehr.


Wo ist denn jetzt Angeln verboten?
Hier geht es ja ursprünglich um die nächtliche Ausgangssperre, welche manche Bundesländer wohl verhängen und somit ein Nachtangeln verbieten?

Jürgen


----------



## KadeTTHH (31. März 2021)

Hab gerade gehört in den Nachrichten, in Hamburg gilt ab Karfreitag die Ausgangssperre von 21 - 5 Uhr. Da bereits im Februar die Mobilitätsrate vorcorona Niveau ereicht hat. Vielleicht starte ich doch am 1.4. einen Aalansitz.  Wer weiß wann ich wieder dazu komme. Seebrücke wird auch nix, da Flixbus ausser Lübeck nichts in SH anfährt. Und mit der Sperre hat es sich eh erledigt. Das mit den Partyanglern hab ich auch mitbekommen, kenne sogar einen Angelverein, die haben sich nur gegründet, um eine Schanklizenz und ne Kneipe im Vereinshaus zu bekommen.Da gibt es nur 3 Angler im Verein, der Rest hällt sich immer nur an der Theke fest.


----------



## gründler (31. März 2021)

Niedersachsen.

Vielen Dank für ihre Anfrage zu möglichen Angelverboten bei nächtlichen Ausgangssperren im Zuge regionaler COVID-19-Verordnungen.
Wir haben dazu heute nochmals eine telefonische Anfrage beim für Fischereifragen zuständigen Landwirtschaftsministerium in Hannover gestellt und um eine Einschätzung der rechtlichen Lage gebeten. Unser Erkenntnisstand lässt sich wie folgt zusammenfassen:
Das Landwirtschaftsministerium kann leider keine allgemeingültigen Aussagen zur möglichen Zulässigkeit des Nachtangelns bei nächtlichen Ausgangssperren treffen.


Im Grundsatz gelten immer die jeweiligen regionalen Corona-Verordnungen der Landkreise, die bei Überschreitung definierter, sehr hoher Inzidenzwerte nächtliche Ausgangssperren verhängen können.









						Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V.
					

Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V., Hannover. Gefällt 5.521 Mal · 37 Personen sprechen darüber · 69 waren hier. Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen (AVN) ist einer der zwei größten Naturschutzverbände und...




					www.facebook.com
				




lg


----------



## Hering 58 (31. März 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Hab gerade gehört in den Nachrichten, in Hamburg gilt ab Karfreitag die Ausgangssperre von 21 - 5 Uhr. Da bereits im Februar die Mobilitätsrate vorcorona Niveau ereicht hat. Vielleicht starte ich doch am 1.4. einen Aalansitz.  Wer weiß wann ich wieder dazu komme. Seebrücke wird auch nix, da Flixbus ausser Lübeck nichts in SH anfährt. Und mit der Sperre hat es sich eh erledigt. Das mit den Partyanglern hab ich auch mitbekommen, kenne sogar einen Angelverein, die haben sich nur gegründet, um eine Schanklizenz und ne Kneipe im Vereinshaus zu bekommen.Da gibt es nur 3 Angler im Verein, der Rest hällt sich immer nur an der Theke fest.


Wo ist der Verein ,Simon?


----------



## KadeTTHH (31. März 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Verein ,Simon?


In Billstedt/Billbrook, bin da geduldeter Gastangler, wenn vom Verein keiner da ist. Ist ne geschlossene Gesellschaft, hab einen kennengelernt, der da Mitglied ist, aber auch nur wegen der Anlegestelle.


----------



## punkarpfen (1. April 2021)

Hi, hier ist leider auch Ausgangssperre. Interessanterweise sind die Infos bei zwei Angelvereinen etwas widersprüchlich. Ein Verein sagt klar, dass Nachtangeln derzeit nicht geht und man auch besser keinen Wetterschutz aufbauen sollte. Der andere Verein sagt, dass Nachtangeln geht. Man darf nur nicht das Seegrundstück verlassen. Ich vermute, dass es daran liegt, dass der See komplett eingezäunt ist.


----------



## yukonjack (1. April 2021)

Was hat denn ein Angelverein mit der Ausgangssperre zu tun. Er kann für seine Gewässer ein zeitlich begrenztes Angelverbot aussprechen und nix anderes..


----------



## nostradamus (1. April 2021)

Hi,
schafft euch einen Hund der Gassi musste und sagt, dass ihr Tiere versorgen und füttern musstet 

Jetzt mal unter uns, wir werden es auch ohne die drei Wochen Nachtangeln schaffen! 
Je mehr ausnahmen gemacht werden je komplizierter wird es! Danach kommen die Jäger an und die Nachtschwimmer etc...


----------



## punkarpfen (1. April 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Was hat denn ein Angelverein mit der Ausgangssperre zu tun. Er kann für seine Gewässer ein zeitlich begrenztes Angelverbot aussprechen und nix anderes..


Der Verein hat damit nichts zu tun. Die Vereine haben sich bei der gleichen Ordnungsbehörde informiert und danach die jeweiligen Empfehlungen rausgegeben. Kontrollieren können sie es ja nicht, weil die Aufseher auch Ausgangssperre haben.


----------



## vonda1909 (1. April 2021)

Das Nachtangeln ist nicht das  gefährliche  in der  Papa wird dich kaum jemand kontrollieren  .Nur du musst dann auch bis in die Morgenstunden sitzen bleiben. 
Wie ist es in den Niederlanden? Auch Ausgangssperre?


----------



## KadeTTHH (2. April 2021)

Wenn, dann sitze ich immer bis 5, manchmal auch 6 Uhr am Wasser. Zuppel morgends immer paar Barsche mit raus. Aale beißen an der Stelle meißt gegen 23, 1 und 3 Uhr. ab 5 fährt auch erst wieder mein Bus nach Hause.^^


----------



## vonda1909 (2. April 2021)

Nutzt nix so zahlen viele für die Dummheit anderer. ...Uns wird gesagt bleib über Ostern  Zuhause  doch meine Nachbarn  er Feuerwehr  sie Polizisten  erstmal schön mit dem Wohnmobiel unterwegs  sind ja Geimpft  .Tolle Vorbilder ,dann Dienstag  dem Angeles am Wasser eine Anzeige schreiben wenn wieder im Dienst.


----------



## diemai (4. April 2021)

Da gefangene Fische ja per Gesetz einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden müssen , welche ja in erster Linie aus einem Verzehr derselben besteht , ist(Nacht) Angeln ein Erwerb von Nahrungsmitteln , welches ja wohl logischerweise als ein triftiger Grund anzusehen ist , der nächtlichen Ausgangssperre nicht Folge leisten zu müssen.
Das ist jedenfalls mein , eigentlich auch logisches , Dafürhalten .


----------



## nostradamus (4. April 2021)

diemai schrieb:


> Da gefangene Fische ja per Gesetz einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden müssen , welche ja in erster Linie aus einem Verzehr derselben besteht , ist(Nacht) Angeln ein Erwerb von Nahrungsmitteln , welches ja wohl logischerweise als ein triftiger Grund anzusehen ist , der nächtlichen Ausgangssperre nicht Folge leisten zu müssen.
> Das ist jedenfalls mein , eigentlich auch logisches , Dafürhalten .



+ dass ihr Tiere versorgen und füttern musstet    

Naja, mal im Ernst, die Argumentation zu angeln um sich zu ernähren ist wirklich nicht schlecht! Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn man mit einer solchen Argumentation auch vor Gericht durch kommt! 
Das Problem wird die Argumentation sein, warum man nachtangeln machen muss und man die fische nicht auch während des tages fangen kann....


----------



## NaabMäx (4. April 2021)

Was soll die Diskussion. Es gibt Gesetze / Regeln, an die solle man sich halten, oder bereit sein die Konsequenzen zu tragen.
Ausreden werden anerkannt, mit Bußgeld, vor Gericht, oder im Krankenhaus behandelt. 

.......... mimimi....ich habe mir das aber im Anglerboard schön geredet....... mimimi...... im AB haben das aber welche gesagt....mimimi.


Ich frage mich, wenn einem Regeln nicht interessieren, interessieren einem dann Schonmaße und Schonzeiten?
Schaut auf unseren Ruf! Oder stellt beim Gesetzgeber einen offiziellen Antrag.


----------



## diemai (4. April 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> + dass ihr Tiere versorgen und füttern musstet
> 
> Naja, mal im Ernst, die Argumentation zu angeln um sich zu ernähren ist wirklich nicht schlecht! Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn man mit einer solchen Argumentation auch vor Gericht durch kommt!
> Das Problem wird die Argumentation sein, warum man nachtangeln machen muss und man die fische nicht auch während des tages fangen kann....



Manche Fischarten lasssen sich in manchen Gewässern halt so gut wie ausschließlich nachts fangen , das weißt du und das weiß ich , ein Gericht müsste dazu natürlich einen Gutachter bemühen . 
Aber ich denke , man hätte da als Kochtopfangler wirklich gute Chancen .

Und wenn es ersteinmal so weit ist , das man ohne Impfpass keine Lebensmittel mehr kaufen darf , sichert einem jedes Fischlein am Haken schließlich das weitere Überleben .


----------



## diemai (4. April 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Was soll die Diskussion. Es gibt Gesetze / Regeln, an die solle man sich halten, oder bereit sein die Konsequenzen zu tragen.
> Ausreden werden anerkannt, mit Bußgeld, vor Gericht, oder im Krankenhaus behandelt.
> 
> .......... mimimi....ich habe mir das aber im Anglerboard schön geredet....... mimimi...... im AB haben das aber welche gesagt....mimimi.
> ...



Wer bist du denn , das du Leuten aufgrund derer dargelegten Gedanken zum Thema per se unterstellst , sich nicht an anglerische Vorgaben zu halten?

Warum schreibst du nicht auch gleich , das diese Leute eventuell  auch alte Omas ausrauben und kleine Mädchen vergewaltigen könnten, da gibt es nämlich auch Gesetze dagegen?

Der Coronawahn treibt in unserem Lande wirklich sehr , sehr schlimme Blüten , u. A. deshalb kotzt er mich auch so dermaßen an.


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. April 2021)

Nehmt mal bitte etwas Dampf raus... Absolut unnötig sich hier anzugehen, weil man meint, irgendetwas zwischen den Zeilen gelesen oder gedeutet zu haben... 

Versucht einfach, lediglich das geschriebene zu sehen und zu Werten... 

Danke


----------



## porbeagle (4. April 2021)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Nehmt mal bitte etwas Dampf raus... Absolut unnötig sich hier anzugehen, weil man meint, irgendetwas zwischen den Zeilen gelesen oder gedeutet zu haben...
> 
> Versucht einfach, lediglich das geschriebene zu sehen und zu Werten...
> 
> Danke


Kuck an Heino, 
aber wenn einer über deine Beiträge was zwischen den Zeilen liest wird gleich ..........


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. April 2021)

Und schon wieder verkehrt... 

Lesen und Verstehen sind halt verschiedene Dinge... Haste nu zum zweiten Mal belegt. 
Danke für das eindrucksvolle Beispiel


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. April 2021)

diemai schrieb:


> Wer bist du denn , das du Leuten aufgrund derer dargelegten Gedanken zum Thema per se unterstellst , sich nicht an anglerische Vorgaben zu halten?
> 
> Warum schreibst du nicht auch gleich , das diese Leute eventuell  auch alte Omas ausrauben und kleine Mädchen vergewaltigen könnten, da gibt es nämlich auch Gesetze dagegen?
> 
> Der Coronawahn treibt in unserem Lande wirklich sehr , sehr schlimme Blüten , u. A. deshalb kotzt er mich auch so dermaßen an.


Der Coronawahn treibt in unserem Lande wirklich sehr , sehr schlimme Blüten , u. A. deshalb kotzt er mich auch so dermaßen an.

Dann wandere doch aus,wenn Du meinst,dass es woanders zur Zeit besser ist.


----------



## diemai (4. April 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Der Coronawahn treibt in unserem Lande wirklich sehr , sehr schlimme Blüten , u. A. deshalb kotzt er mich auch so dermaßen an.
> 
> Dann wandere doch aus,wenn Du meinst,dass es woanders zur Zeit besser ist.


Den Spruch kenne ich schon, denn damit sind heutzutage viele Leute wieder schnell bei der Hand und ich höre , bzw. lese , es nicht zum ersten Mal.

Es gab in Deutschland schon 'mal eine Zeit , in denen bestimmte Bewohner das Land gefälligst verlassen sollten .
Einige Wenige hatten dieses seinerzeit auch geschafft , bevor es für den Rest dieser Leute dann zu spät war .

Aber man kann das Eine mit dem Anderen ja keinesfalls vergleichen , nicht wahr ?

Und überhaupt , solche Leute , die Andere so gerne zum Gehen auffordern , sind ja schließlich immer die Guten , denn sie schwimmen stets mit dem Strom(wie die sprichwörtlichen toten Fische , die allerdings , ebenfalls sprichwörtlich , stets vom Kopf her stinken)!

Es ist mir durchaus bewußt , das der Wahnsinn zur Zeit in vielen Ländern dieser Welt ausgerufen wurde , aber diese "hau doch ab ,wenn's dir hier nicht paßt-Attitude" ist so typisch deutsch wie ein Gartenzwerg im Vorgarten.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. April 2021)

Nun sehe ich unsere Möglichkeiten in Bezug auf den nächtlichen Ansitz aber komplett in Gefahr. Und das, für einen wahrscheinlich durchaus beträchtlichen Zeitraum. 
Für jemanden wie mich, der sich zu 99,9% seiner (vielen) Ansitze nur Nachts am Wasser aufhält, ein echt bescheidener Einschnitt in die Lebensqualität, schon wieder.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. April 2021)

Blumen halte ich für sehr Lebensnotwendig, zum Glück dürfen wir für die in die Geschäfte rein ...
Eigentlich wenn man in der Zeit der Ausgangssperre am Wasser ist, wird niemand gefährdet... Zum Glück bin ich davon noch nicht betroffen, ich hoffe es bleibt so...
Mein Mitleid allen die betroffen sind...


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (14. April 2021)

Obdachlosigkeit kann einen Nutzen mit sich bringen 
Ohne Wohnung, keine nächtliche Ausgangssperre 
Mal im Ernst, die Behörden kontrolieren Nachts einen obdachlosen Angler, alle Genemigungen sind vorhanden, aber eben keine Wohnung, und nun?


----------



## Mooskugel (14. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Nun sehe ich unsere Möglichkeiten in Bezug auf den nächtlichen Ansitz aber komplett in Gefahr. Und das, für einen wahrscheinlich durchaus beträchtlichen Zeitraum.
> Für jemanden wie mich, der sich zu 99,9% seiner (vielen) Ansitze nur Nachts am Wasser aufhält, ein echt bescheidener Einschnitt in die Lebensqualität, schon wieder.


Das ist das schlimme, arbeiten gehen darf man den ganzen lieben langen Tag mit vielen Kollegen zusammen. Wenn man sich dann abends alleine ans Wasser setzen möchte wird das verboten.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (14. April 2021)

Bin mir sicher, dass die Regierung einsame Nachtangler nicht berücksichtigt hat. Ebenso Jäger, die im Morgengrauen oder am Abend jagen.
Davon gibt es in der Politik nicht ganz so viele, oder kann sich jemand Merkel, Laschet oder Scholz nachts am Wasser vorstellen?


----------



## gründler (14. April 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> B. Ebenso Jäger, die im Morgengrauen oder am Abend jagen.


Wir Jäger hben eine seit letzten Jahr gültige Ausnahmegenehmigung und dürfen die ganze Nacht Ansitzen egal ob Ausgangssperre oder nicht..






						Ausgangssperre | Deutscher Jagdverband
					






					www.jagdverband.de


----------



## vonda1909 (14. April 2021)

Dann halt die Gerichte einschalten. Sind in verschiedenen  Gebieten schon wieder aufgehoben siehe Hannover da nicht Verhältnismäßigkeit bestand.


----------



## hanzz (14. April 2021)

gründler schrieb:


> Wir Jäger hben eine seit letzten Jahr gültige Ausnahmegenehmigung und dürfen die ganze Nacht Ansitzen egal ob Ausgangssperre oder nicht..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anscheinend ein tatkräftiger Verband. 

wink wink Zaunpfahl (oder lieber den ganzen Zaun) @DAFV


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Anscheinend ein tatkräftiger Verband.
> 
> wink wink Zaunpfahl (oder lieber den ganzen Zaun) @DAFV




Die Begründung zieht für uns Angler leider nicht.
Angeln schützt nicht die Ernte und dezimiert auch nicht die Schweinepest.


----------



## hanzz (14. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Angeln schützt


aber vor der Depression zu Hause in den eigenen vier Wänden.



Mooskugel schrieb:


> arbeiten gehen darf man den ganzen lieben langen Tag


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> aber vor der Depression zu Hause in den eigenen vier Wänden.



Stimmt aber das ist denen "da oben" egal.


----------



## Koalabaer (14. April 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Dann halt die Gerichte einschalten. Sind in verschiedenen  Gebieten schon wieder aufgehoben siehe Hannover da nicht Verhältnismäßigkeit bestand.



Gegen Einschränkungen klagen, welche die ,,Volksvertreter'' beschlossen haben.   

passt irgendwie in die heutige Zeit. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## nostradamus (14. April 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Dann halt die Gerichte einschalten. Sind in verschiedenen  Gebieten schon wieder aufgehoben siehe Hannover da nicht Verhältnismäßigkeit bestand.


ohne Worte!


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> ohne Worte!



Was soll das jetzt?
Keine Stänkereien bitte!
Die Rechtmäßigkeit von Vorschriften mit Rechtsmitteln überprüfen zu lassen, ist jedermanns gutes Recht.


----------



## nostradamus (14. April 2021)

das ist keine stänkerei! 
Das ist meine meinung bzgl. eines aufrufes es prüfen zu lassen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2021)

Solche Möglichkeiten und damit den Rechtsstaat abschaffen wäre die Alternative.
Das will doch wohl hoffentlich niemand.

Es geht ja wohl bei der Regelung darum Ansteckungen zu vermeiden.

Personen die einzeln draußen sind - zB beim Angeln - stecken ja niemanden an und können sich auch nicht anstecken.
Von daher finde ich die Kontaktverbote mehr als ausreichend(und Ausgangssperren völlig überzogen).
Denn die Kontaktverbote gelten ja bereits rund um die Uhr!


----------



## Fruehling (14. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...Die Rechtmäßigkeit von Vorschriften mit Rechtsmitteln überprüfen zu lassen, ist jedermanns gutes Recht.



Vor allem vor solchen Hintergründen:









						Richter zu Infektionsschutzgesetz: Nichtachtung der Justiz und Dauer-Lockdown
					

Jens Gnisa, Richter und Ex-Vorsitzender des Deutschen Richterbundes, ist „entsetzt“ über die Pläne der Bundes. Er ruft dazu auf, dem Gesetz nicht zuzustimmen.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2021)

Wir machen hier aber keinen neuen Corona Trööt draus.


----------



## nostradamus (14. April 2021)

tinca,
das vom angeln keine gefahr ausgeht ist uns doch allen klar. 
Der gesetzgeber kann nur nicht alles aufführen, weil niemand mehr durchblicken würde ... . 

in meinen augen ist eine ausgnagssperre in städten absolut sinnvoll!


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> in meinen augen ist eine ausgnagssperre in städten absolut sinnvoll!



Warum?


----------



## hanzz (14. April 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Der gesetzgeber kann nur nicht alles aufführen, weil niemand mehr durchblicken würde ... .


Und hier ist meiner Meinung nach ein Verband in der Pflicht, den Gesetzgeber daran zu erinnern, dass es Angler gibt, die sich an die Regeln halten und von Strafen verschont bleiben, wenn sie alleine nachts am Wasser sitzen.


----------



## nostradamus (14. April 2021)

hanzz
so sehe ich es auch!


----------



## nostradamus (14. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum?



minimiert kontakte und ist sehr gut kontrollierbar.
Ausgangsbeschränkungen haben in allen ländern mit der Variante mit zum erfolg beigetragen.

Wir sollten aufhören uns nur zu beschweren! Schaut euch z.b china an und lasst uns alle freuen, dass wir so viel dürfen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Ausgangsbeschränkungen haben in allen ländern mit der Variante mit zum erfolg beigetragen.



Nein.
Dafür gibt es keine Belege(https://www.fr.de/panorama/corona-a...-covid-19-pandemie-wirkung-news-90273680.html)



nostradamus schrieb:


> Schaut euch z.b china an und lasst uns alle freuen, dass wir so viel dürfen...




Wir sind nah dran mit dem drohenden Ausgangssperrengesetz.

Wir dürfen nicht viel!
Das ist normale Freiheit.
Die Aberkennung der Rechte muss allerdings begründet werden und einer gerichtlichen Prüfung standhalten.


----------



## Fruehling (14. April 2021)

Doch ein Corona-Thread?


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Doch ein Corona-Thread?



Natürlich nicht aber die falsche Annahme kann so nicht stehen bleiben da sie nicht den aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Infos entspricht.
Aber löschen wollte ich sie auch nicht, sondern richtigstellen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und hier ist meiner Meinung nach ein Verband in der Pflicht, den Gesetzgeber daran zu erinnern, dass es Angler gibt, die sich an die Regeln halten und von Strafen verschont bleiben, wenn sie alleine nachts am Wasser sitzen.



Das wäre natürlich am besten.
Ich glaube aber der Verband will sich nicht damit befassen.


----------



## angler1996 (14. April 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und hier ist meiner Meinung nach ein Verband in der Pflicht, den Gesetzgeber daran zu erinnern, dass es Angler gibt, die sich an die Regeln halten und von Strafen verschont bleiben, wenn sie alleine nachts am Wasser sitzen.


Seit wann halten sich Angler an Regeln ?
Die regelmäßigen Tröds - mit : ""Ich habe völlig unschuldig irgednwas ins Wasser  geschmissen, ich wußte gar nicht dass ich Angle ""
kennst Du doch auch ;-)))


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. April 2021)

Ich werde mich da gar nicht reinstressen und im Falle einer nächtlichen Kontrolle auf der Heimfahrt vom Wasser die Sachlage den Jungs und Mädels von der Polizei ganz ruhig und entspannt darlegen. Sind ja keine Unmenschen und ich gehe davon aus, ohne Bussgeld nach Hause fahren zu dürfen. Ganz sicher macht der Ton oftmals die Musik.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2021)

Genau.
Und wenn sie Probleme machen, ist eben das Auto nicht angesprungen.
Deshalb die Verspätung.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (14. April 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> minimiert kontakte und ist sehr gut kontrollierbar.
> Ausgangsbeschränkungen haben in allen ländern mit der Variante mit zum erfolg beigetragen.


Naja, nicht in allen Ländern
In NL gilt die nächtliche Ausgangssperre schon einige Wochen, die Inzidenzwerte liegen deutlich über denen von Deutschland 
In den  letzten Wochen steigen die Zahlen unaufaufhaltsam und das trotz nächtlicher Ausgangssperre
In Venlo liegt der Inzidenzwert deutlich über 600 und da wird die nächtliche Ausgangssperre sogar streng kontrolliert


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Blumen halte ich für sehr Lebensnotwendig, zum Glück dürfen wir für die in die Geschäfte rein ...
> Eigentlich wenn man in der Zeit der Ausgangssperre am Wasser ist, wird niemand gefährdet... Zum Glück bin ich davon noch nicht betroffen, ich hoffe es bleibt so...
> Mein Mitleid allen die betroffen sind...


Blumen sind Frischware - leicht verderblich .

Außerdem spenden Blumen Freude - ein wenig Anspruch und Kultur vorausgesetzt.

In einen Frischwarenladen darf man nich einfach so "rein" - ganz im Gegenteil.

Die Auflagen sind extrem streng - kleine Läden dürfen gar keine Kunden einlassen.

Man kann natürlich auch auf der Bank sitzen und auf seinen leblosen ( insektenfreien ) Geröll - Steingarten glotzen oder sich am kurzgemähten Rasen erfreuen.

kleingeistig.

R.S.


----------



## BerndH (15. April 2021)

Ich werde auch zum Nachtangeln gehen, wenn die Temperaturen passen. 

Sollte ich kontrolliert werden, stelle ich den Beamten eine Frage. 

Was ist besser. Im fischladen auf mehrere Personen treffen, die da einkaufen. Oder mir den Fisch selbst zu fangen ohne mit jemandem in Kontakt zu kommen. 

Auf die Antwort bin ich gespannt. 

Aber das muß jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich habe nur 2-3 Minuten Fahrzeit ans Wasser. 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## zokker (15. April 2021)

BerndH schrieb:


> ...
> Sollte ich kontrolliert werden, stelle ich den Beamten eine Frage.
> ...



Kannste ja gerne machen ... aber das sind Beamte und die haben Vorschriften.


----------



## BerndH (15. April 2021)

Ja, aber das sind Menschen und die haben nen Kopf zum Denken. 

Wir werden sehen, erstmal muss das Wetter stimmen. Nur zum versuchen setzte ich mich da nicht ans Wasser. 

Die fangaussichten sollten schon realistisch sein.


----------



## ragbar (15. April 2021)

BerndH schrieb:


> die haben nen Kopf zum Denken.


Wenn man manchmal abwägen muß zwischen Vorschrift und Verstand, kann es zu Schwierigkeiten kommen. Manchmal widersprechen sich beide.

Beispiel Kampfsportkollege,selbst Polizist,will in einer Situation vor der Coronazeit der Lage entsprechend durchgreifen. Es gibt Beleidigungen, Pöbeleien,Flaschen fliegen und Unbeteiligte werden aus Spaß angegriffen und verletzt.
Kollege,der neben ihm steht, sagt,er möge diese Menschen doch feiern lassen.
Was feiern die ?

Wenn aber irgendetwas nach Vorschrift verboten ist,wie zB. Angeln während der Ausgangssperre, würde ich mich lieber nicht auf Auslegung nach gesundem Menschenverstand des besagten Kollegen verlassen.


----------



## Justin123 (15. April 2021)

Eilantrag beim Gericht stellen. Sind jetzt schon mehrere Ausgangsperren gekippt worden. Bei uns nun auch, es wurden 2 Anträge am Montag gestellt und gestern stattgegeben.


----------



## vonda1909 (15. April 2021)

Nicht das Angeln ist verboten  sondern sich ab 21Uhr draußen  aufzuhalten. Doch wenn die Inzidenz unter  100 kommt  kannst du wieder raus. Gestern  im TV in Hagen kostet der Verstoß  500 Euro das  wäre mir  für die eine Dumme frage  etwas zuviel. Wo ich die Antwort schon kenne.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (15. April 2021)

Der NRW SPD Chef sagt: „Wer will denn nachts ab 21:00 Uhr noch draußen unterwegs sein im Augenblick? Ist doch sowieso nix los.“ (die Quellen kann man mit dem Satz ergooglen.

Eine CDU  Typ: "Ich war noch nie um 21 Uhr joggen." Auch zu ergooglen

Das lässt tiefe Einblicke in die Lebenswirklichkeit dieser Leute zu, die irgendwo im Elfenbeinturm fernab vieler Wechselschichtler, Angler oder anderer Gruppen sind.

Die Idee, Partyvolk vor nächtlichen Feiern abzuhalten mag an sich verständlich sein, aber dermaßen massive Grundrechtseinschränkungen für alle ?

Die Idee, nett mit den Ordnungskräften zu plaudern dürfte vielleicht einigen Ländern funktionieren aber nicht flächendeckend in Deutschland. Ein Ordnungshüter macht sich selbst strafbar, wenn er sich nicht an Dienstanweisungen hält und nur einen kleinen Ermessungsspielraum.


----------



## hanzz (15. April 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> nachts ab 21:00 Uhr


Die leben momentan wohl auch noch alle im Winter.
Es dauert noch 14 Tage, da ist es um 21 Uhr noch hell.
Da fangen dann die Fische am Kanal an zu beissen. 

Arbeite ich bis 18 Uhr, mach ich essen, geh mit den Hunden raus und trink mit Frauchen noch einen Kaffee.
Dann ist es 19:30. Bis ich am Kanal und ready bin, ist es 20 Uhr. 
Halbe stunde später pack ich dann wieder zusammen und bin um 21 Uhr zu hause.


Ich starte eine Petition. "Ich brauche Fisch für die OCC - Fisch beisst erst ab 21 Uhr"


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. April 2021)

Oder man macht es tatsächlich so und ist um ca. 4:30 / kurz danach am Wasser.

Hat man tags zuvor die Stelle schon ausgelotet , sollte der ein oder andere Aal / Karpfen etc. bspw. im trüben Kanal durchaus drin sein.

Andere Fische fangen dann im Morgengrauen richtig an.

Es hilft Nix - früh aufstehen , Sachen im Auto lassen und ab zur Arbeit.

Oder wenn man frei hat, weiterangeln.

Aber die erste Beißzeit von 22:00 - 1:00 ist natürlich weg, dafür hat man die 2. Beißzeit noch, die man ja i.d.R. sonst ggf. NICHT mitgenommen hätte...

Auf "Augenjäger" beim Spinnfischen sehe ich keine Nachteile...

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (15. April 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Oder man macht es tatsächlich so und ist um ca. 4:30 / kurz danach am Wasser.


Genau. Und dafür geh ich dann um 21 Uhr ins Bett. 
Ich darf ja eh nicht mehr raus.


----------



## nostradamus (15. April 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Genau. Und dafür geh ich dann um 21 Uhr ins Bett.
> Ich darf ja eh nicht mehr raus.



... wer angeln will, der muss leiden ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. April 2021)

Das ist so einfach gesagt. Mit der Möglichkeit Nachts zu angeln berauben die mich persönlich eigentlich dem letzten Hobby (Fussball und Tennis darf ich ja auch nicht mehr) was ich noch ausüben darf und möchte. Bin sehr geduldig und lasse auch vieles über mich ergehen, aber irgendwann reicht es dann auch.
Ich schätze die Selbstmordrate und die Rate von Totschlägen wird im Falle des "offenen Vollzugs" höher sein als die Sterberate durch Corona.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. April 2021)

Dann mach´s doch so wie s.o. ,

bald geht´s an der weser auch wieder los.

5:00 ins Auto, ab nach Bremen und Angeln bis 19:30.

In 12 Stunden wird doch wohl der ein oder andere Aal beißen!?

Aber im Grunde genommen habt ( Ihr ) ja Recht - als "Alleiniger" nachts am Wasser , da passiert GARRRNIXXX !!!!

Ich denke auch, da wird bald ( erfolgreich ) geklagt.

R.S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das ist so einfach gesagt. Mit der Möglichkeit Nachts zu angeln berauben die mich persönlich eigentlich dem letzten Hobby (Fussball und Tennis darf ich ja auch nicht mehr) was ich noch ausüben darf und möchte. Bin sehr geduldig und lasse auch vieles über mich ergehen, aber irgendwann reicht es dann auch.
> Ich schätze die Selbstmordrate und die Rate von Totschlägen wird im Falle des "offenen Vollzugs" höher sein als die Sterberate durch Corona.




Wenn du irgendwo "weitab vom Schuss" sitzt, wo nachts niemand vorbeikommt, dann bleib am besten gleich die ganze Nacht am Wasser.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn du irgendwo "weitab vom Schuss" sitzt, wo nachts niemand vorbeikommt, dann bleib am besten gleich die ganze Nacht am Wasser.


Das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Aber an den Kanälen bei uns ist das gar nicht so einfach, und im schlimmsten Fall habe ich keine Lust auf sinnlose Diskussionen und Dragonische Strafen. Also würde ich es mir verkneifen. 

Rheinspezie 
Mit der Weser hast du natürlich Recht, das ist das mögliche Ausweichprogramm. Allerdings Brauch man dort bei den aktuellen Temperaturen vor Mitte Mai wohl nicht mit einem lohnenswerten Ansitz rechnen.


----------



## vonda1909 (16. April 2021)

Warum macht ihr es nicht wie es andere schon gemacht  haben .Mit Eilantrag bei Gericht  die Ausgangssperre für sie persönlich aufheben lassen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (16. April 2021)

Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Ich werde mich da gar nicht reinstressen und im Falle einer nächtlichen Kontrolle auf der Heimfahrt vom Wasser die Sachlage den Jungs und Mädels von der Polizei ganz ruhig und entspannt darlegen. Sind ja keine Unmenschen und ich gehe davon aus, ohne Bussgeld nach Hause fahren zu dürfen. Ganz sicher macht der Ton oftmals die Musik.


Dann hast du bisher eine komplett andere Gattung von Bundesvollstreckern kennen gelernt. 
Gestern war mein Stiefvater so nett, zu warten mit dem Einparken, damit der Schnittlauch entspannt einsteigen kann und statt sich zu bedanken, oder einfach nur weg zu fahren, hat er gestikuliert und und im Auto rumgeschimpft, seine Kolegin hat vorher gleich geschaut, ob mein Stiefvater den Streifenwagen angekarrt hat.
Hatte persönlich schon öfter mal Kontakt mit denen und egal in welcher Situation, die waren nie Entspannt, oder "locker" drauf.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Hatte persönlich schon öfter mal Kontakt mit denen und egal in welcher Situation, die waren nie Entspannt, oder "locker" drauf.


Bei mir waren diese Erfahrungen so 50/50, mal ging alles korrekt ab, freundlich und wenn ich etwas verbockt hatte im Verkehr z.B., bin ich auch bereit dies einzugestehen und mich gerade zu machen.
Andererseits gab es auch schon katastrophale Begegnungen, wo man merken konnte, dass die zumeist Jungs dann ihre volle Willkür Nummer gefahren haben und wenn sie das womit sie mich fixxen wollten nicht durchziehen konnten, wurde halt irgend etwas anderes gesucht.
Früher war ich auch nicht gerade der "liebe Junge" und daher war es sicher oft nicht unbegründet mir eins rein würgen zu wollen?
Ich habe mich aber geändert und bin einigermaßen stolz darauf, heute ohne Einträge im Zentralregister zu sein (seit 94 sauber!).
Was jedenfalls eindeutig fest zu stellen ist, Auftreten und Äußeres sind alles, da ist schon was dran an dem Spruch:  "Wie du kommst gegangen, so wirst du empfangen"!
Seit dem die Haare kürzer sind, die Autos neuer und teurer und größer, keine Basecap oder Hoodie, läuft das eher entspannt ab bei Kontrollen.

Jürgen


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (16. April 2021)

Nur mal so meine Erfahrung.
Man muss seinem Gegenüber immer das Gefühl geben er wäre überlegen und im Recht
Man(n) entschuldigt sich reumütig, sieht seine Fehler ein und gelobt Besserung
So kommt man bei Kontrollen recht gut weg, da wird dann auch mal ein Auge zugedrückt oder der Ermessensspielraum voll ausgeschöpft
Und ganz ehrlich, wenn ich in der heutigen Zeit Polizist wäre würde jeder der nicht folgsam ist die volle Härte des Gesetz zu spühren bekommen
Denn die halte für lächerliche 2000€ netto Tag für Tag ihren Kopf hin damit es in Deutschland rund läuft


----------



## hanzz (16. April 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> jeder der nicht folgsam ist die volle Härte des Gesetz zu spühren bekommen


Immer drauf. 

Ganz sicher ist es nicht einfach als Polizist und das Gehalt ist wirklich lächerlich.

Aber folgendes geht mir aufn Sack:



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Seit dem die Haare kürzer sind, die Autos neuer und teurer und größer, keine Basecap oder Hoodie, läuft das eher entspannt ab bei Kontrollen.



N bisschen Punk in dir und du fällst unter Generalverdacht.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (16. April 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> N bisschen Punk in dir und du fällst unter Generalverdacht.



Das kenne ich so nicht, wirklich nicht
Und selbst als die Haare noch sehr lang, wenn ich einem Polizisten freundlich gegenüber getreten bin, so waren sie auch immer freundlich zu mir
Unter Verdacht stehen sehe ich auch nicht als "schlimm" an, man kann dann ja Unstimmigkeiten schnell aus dem Weg räumen 
Bei mir würde auch jemand unter Verdacht stehen wenn er entsprechende Tattoos vorweisen würde oder wenn er entsprechend einer Gesinnung gekleidet wäre
Und trotzdem kann man dann auf beiden Seiten freundlich bleiben
Es ist schon 40 Jahre her, da bin ich Nachts mal alkoholisiert zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen, in eine Kontrolle gekommen und ich musste meine Taschen leeren
Naja, war nicht so toll, ich hatte eine Zange und einen Schraubenzieher in der Lederjacke
Mir wurde sofort unterstellt ich wollte irgendwo einbrechen  
Ich habe den Beamten dann aber freundlich erklärt das ich eine Kreidler Flory fahre und daran unterwegs ständig was kaputt geht und ich immer und ewig daran am schrauben bin
Da sagte der eine Polizist zum anderen Polizisten, so ein Mofa fährt mein Sohn auch, der ist auch ständig nur am schrauben, laß ihn laufen 
Aber mit den mahnenden Worten, wenn wir diese Nacht eine Meldung bezüglich eines Einbruchs reinbekommen wissen wir ja wo wir dich finden
Aber wir driften vom Thema ab
Ich hätte keine Probleme Nachts zu angeln, ich glaube so ziemlich jeder Polizist würde ein Auge zudrücken


----------



## Taxidermist (16. April 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Aber wir driften vom Thema ab
> Ich hätte keine Probleme Nachts zu angeln, ich glaube so ziemlich jeder Polizist würde ein Auge zudrücken


Das ist richtig, als Angler gilt man bei denen als harmloser Trottel, da ist dann höchstens mal eine Alkkontrolle fällig. Ich trinke nicht, also habe ich da nichts zu befürchten.
Wenn die bei mir im Auto Angelgeräte gesehen haben, wurde ich z.T. sogar darauf angesprochen und die Kontrolle war ziemlich schnell beendet.

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (16. April 2021)

So jetzt machen sie Ernst, Köln hat ab Mitternacht Ausgangssperre!








						Reker mit emotionaler Rede: Köln verhängt Ausgangssperre ab Mitternacht
					

Oberbürgermeisterin Henriette Reker hat am Freitag eine nächtliche Ausgangssperre für die Stadt Köln verhängt. Diese gilt bereits ab Mitternacht. „Die Intensivstationen sind am Limit“, sagte sie in einer Pressekonferenz.




					rp-online.de
				



Ich wohne zwar nicht direkt in Köln, sondern im unmittelbar angrenzenden Kreis, aber die werden sich hier sicherlich ein Beispiel daran nehmen.

Jürgen


----------



## magi (16. April 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Blumen sind Frischware - leicht verderblich .
> 
> Außerdem spenden Blumen Freude - ein wenig Anspruch und Kultur vorausgesetzt.
> 
> ...


Na klar, gedrehte Tulpen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. April 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn die bei mir im Auto Angelgeräte gesehen haben, wurde ich z.T. sogar darauf angesprochen und die Kontrolle war ziemlich schnell beendet.
> 
> Jürgen



Ich hab denen mal nen 1,40er Waller vor die Füsse geknallt, darauf hin wollten sie nur noch Fotos machen und die Kontrolle war beendet ;-)


----------



## Michael.S (16. April 2021)

Bei mir sehen die nur Waffen , ich wurde mal mitten in der Nacht angehalten und einer der Beamten zeigte auf meine Rutenfutterale und fragte ob da Waffen drinnen wären , ich wollte eigentlich nur einen Witz machen und antwortete was soll denn sonnst drinn sein und zack stand ich schon draußen die Hände auf dem Autodach und der eine hatte seine Pistole gezogen  , bin nochmal mit einer Verwarnung davon gekommen , mindestens 30 Jahre her aber ich habe es nie vergessen


----------



## KadeTTHH (16. April 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Bei mir sehen die nur Waffen , ich wurde mal mitten in der Nacht angehalten und einer der Beamten zeigte auf meine Rutenfutterale und fragte ob da Waffen drinnen wären , ich wollte eigentlich nur einen Witz machen und antwortete was soll denn sonnst drinn sein und zack stand ich schon draußen die Hände auf dem Autodach und der eine hatte seine Pistole gezogen  , bin nochmal mit einer Verwarnung davon gekommen , mindestens 30 Jahre her aber ich habe es nie vergessen


Bei meiner Rutentasche denken das auch immer alle.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (19. April 2021)

Jetzt gibts einen neuen Entwurf. Ab 22 Uhr Ausgangssperre und alleine Joggen oder mit dem Hund raus ist erlaubt.
Von alleine Angeln noch nichts gelesen.


----------



## hanzz (19. April 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> mit dem Hund raus ist erlaubt.


war auch vor der Entwurfsänderung und während Ausgangssperren erlaubt. 

geplant ist 
Ab 22 Uhr Ausgangssperre
Joggen und Spaziergänge sollen bis Mitternacht erlaubt sein.

Also kann ich bis Mitternacht am Wasser spazieren gehen. Geh ich halt mit Angel in der Hand spazieren.
Doof ist nur, dass ich zwar zum Spazieren gehen mit Angel vor 22 Uhr wo hin fahren darf, aber danach nicht mehr nach hause.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. April 2021)

Bisher konnte ich die Corona Maßnahmen mittragen, mit dieser Ausgangssperre ist jetzt aber der Punkt erreicht, wo ich aussteige.
Ich trage überall diese Maske, habe mich Impfen lassen, habe kaum noch Kontakt zu meinen Mitmenschen, genug von mir zum Thema Corona.
Ich werde mich definitiv nicht das ganze Frühjahr einsperren lassen und darauf verzichten, an meinem Gewässer in BW zu übernachten, so wie auch in den Jahrzehnten zuvor.









						SPD und Union einigen sich auf Lockerung bei Corona-Ausgangssperren
					

Die Pläne zu bundeseinheitlichen Ausgangssperren wurden massiv kritisiert. Nun haben sich SPD und Union auf weniger scharfe Maßnahmen verständigt. Die Schulen hingegen sollen früher schließen.




					www.spiegel.de
				





> Alle Regelungen sind erst einmal befristet – bis zum 30. Juni.



Ja "erst einmal", dann kommt der Sommer, wahrscheinlich noch mit Verlängerung der Corona Maßnahmen?
Ich hoffe jetzt noch auf ein paar Verfassungsklagen, die bestimmt kommen werden.
Außerdem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass bestimmt so Einige, spätestens wenn die Nächte kürzer und wärmer werden, auf die Kacke hauen und es zur Revolte gegen den "Volksknast" kommt!
Dem werde ich mich dann auch anschließen, die bringen es noch soweit, dass ich auch noch zum "Querdenker" werde!

Jürgen


----------



## DenizJP (19. April 2021)

Man muss net gleich zum Querdenker mutieren....aber du hast Recht. 

diese Ausgangssperren sind IMO Quatsch. wer sich an die Regeln hält und grundsätzlich normal ist wird sowieso net Mitternachts irgendwo im Dunklen rumeiern... und wer da angelt hat eh anderes im Kopf wie Massenansammlung und Parties...


UND...wer bisher nachts Party gemacht und sich heimlich vor der Polizei versteckt hat ( so letzte Woche beim Angeln erlebt) wird es auch weiterhin tun....


----------



## nostradamus (19. April 2021)

hi,
lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf! 
es geht hier nicht um dem Herr XY die freude am leben zu nehmen, sondern eher darum die Pandemie zu kontrollieren! Wenn man kontakte minimieren möchte, muss man massnahmen erlassen, die man kontrollieren kann. 
Wie möchte man die Massnahmen durchsetzen und kontrollieren? Selbstauflagen helfen nicht, klare ausgangssperren nicht gewünscht, kontrolle der Wohnung/Haus
ganz schlimm, das geht doch nicht in deutschland (--> Sehe ich auch so!), Spazieren gehen um 23 Uhr, dass ist ok, bis zur nächsten Party ??? 

Wie würdet ihr die Zahlen drücken? Nicht nur immer beschweren, sondern mal vorschläge machen! 

Achso, uns ist klar, dass vom Angeln, Jagen Nachtschwimmen keine großen gefahren ausgehen, aber wenn ein Beschluss kommt mit einer Seite Ausnahmen, dann wird doch auch wieder rumgeschrien .... .

In meinen Augen kann man es doch nur falsch machen!


----------



## hanzz (19. April 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Nicht nur immer beschweren, sondern mal vorschläge machen!


Ausreichend Impfstoff rankarren und schneller impfen, das wurde von Anfang an verkackt.

Aber hiermit hast du schon recht.




nostradamus schrieb:


> In meinen Augen kann man es doch nur falsch machen!


----------



## nostradamus (19. April 2021)

Klar Impfstoffe! Ist aber nicht möglich,  da wir nicht genug haben.
Hier geht es doch schon weiter. Ich möchte aber nur Impfstoff von xy bei einer Temperatur von x Grad.....


----------



## Koalabaer (19. April 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ja "erst einmal", dann kommt der Sommer, wahrscheinlich noch mit Verlängerung der Corona Maßnahmen?


https://debeste.de/186605/Das-schlimmste-an-dreiw-chigen-harten-Lockdown 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## nostradamus (20. April 2021)

hi jörg,
du schlaumeier! Was würdest du jetzt machen!? 
Bilder posten kan jeder aber sonst?? 
sollten doch alt genug sein, um mit text zu komunizieren ....


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (20. April 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi jörg,
> du schlaumeier! Was würdest du jetzt machen!?



Ich bin nicht Jörg, aber wenn du schon fragst
ich würde von Ausgangssperren absehen, eben weil es in anderen Länder schon gezeigt hat das es nichts bringt
In NL gibt es schon viele Wochen nächtsliche Ausgangssperren, was hat es bebracht, nichts
Die Inzidenzwerte liegen deutlich über denen von Deutschland und das schon vor und auch während der nächtlichen Ausgangssperre
Alternativvorschlag, Ausgangssperren nur am Wochenende, denn man möchte ja Zusammenkünfte vermeiden damit sich Menschen nicht treffen und zusammen feiern
Unter der Woche wird so etwas selten passieren, aber so fühlen die Bürger sich nicht eingesperrt und bevormundet
Mit Verboten erreicht man nichts, damit verärgert man seine Bürger nur
Das ist genau so mit den Grenzübertritten, nach dem Besuch in NL muss ich einen negativen Test vorweisen, wenn ich aber von Köln in den Osten des Landes fahre wo die Seuche extrem schlimm zugeschlagen hat brauche ich bei der Rückreise keinen negativen Test
Lösung, egal wo ich hinreise, egal ob ins Ausland oder im eigenen Land, wenn ich ein Risikogebiet bereise darf ich nur mit Negativtest wieder nach Hause fahren oder ich muss mich halt bei Ankunft gleich testen lassen
Aber so wie es läuft ist es extrem unverständlich und für den Bürger kaum nachvollziehbar


----------



## trawar (20. April 2021)

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie man das in den Griffkriegen könnte aber was doch auffällt ist der riesige Flickenteppich der einfach wie dahin gerotzt runter gebetet wird.
Es sind so viele widersprüchliche Corona Regeln und Gesetze erlassen wurden wo man nur mit dem Kopfschütteln kann.
Vorallem hat man das gefühl als ob alle Regeln und Gesetze es auf das Privatleben abgesehen haben.
Wieso nimmt man sich nicht ein Beispiel an Lädern die das weit besser im Griff haben und macht statt dessen die selben Fehler der Länder die jetzt genauso auf dem Weg des Untergangs sind.

Ich kriege so langsam Depressionen.


----------



## hanzz (20. April 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> Ich kriege so langsam Depressionen.


Ja irgendwie gibt es da schon hin und wieder so Momente. Warum weiß ich auch nicht.
Hab n Job. Hab immer was zu essen. Meine Familie ist gesund. 
Kann bisher angeln gehen, fast wann ich will. 
Soweit alles bestens, aber es schwebt ein seltsames Gefühl im Leben umher.
Die wirtschaftlichen Langzeitfolgen von der Seuche machen mir auch ein bisschen Sorgen. 
Steuern, Lebensmittelpreise, etc. werden nicht sinken, eher ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## trawar (20. April 2021)

Jeder wird seine Gründe haben wieso er gerade welche Regeln und Gesetze schlecht findet,
man kann es nicht allen Recht machen das geht einfach nicht.
Wir sind aber auch ein Detail verliebtes Volk und somit erwarten wir auch das an jegliche eventualität in der Niederschrift der Regeln und Gesetze gedacht wird.

Ich glaube nicht das ein Gericht einen Angler für Schuldig erklären würde, wärend andere sachen mit ähnlichem gefahren potential der Ansteckung erlaubt sind.

Man muss die Konsequenzen abwägen und das machen was man für sich selber für richtig hält, wie sagte "Morpheus" in Matrix schon so schön:

"Manche Regeln sind da um sie zu umgehen und andere wiederum um sie zu brechen"

Ich bin dann mal raus aus der Matrix der Operator ruft an !


----------



## Taxidermist (20. April 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das ein Gericht einen Angler für Schuldig erklären würde, wärend andere sachen mit ähnlichem gefahren potential der Ansteckung erlaubt sind.


Das Problem ist, so eine Ordnungsstrafe ist mal eben schnell erhoben, dafür braucht es keinen Richter!
In Köln derzeit 250€, in BW glaube ich sind es sogar 500€.
Klar muss man nicht bezahlen, wird dann aber nur teurer, weil die Staatsanwaltschaft dann entscheidet und noch Verwaltungsgebühren oben drauf kommen.
Ich glaube nicht im Traum daran, dass in der derzeitigen Situation dieses Ordnungsverfahren einstellt wird, weil man angibt doch nur ein harmloser Angler zu sein?
Das würde allen Erfahrungen widersprechen, die ich bisher mit unseren Behörden gemacht habe!
Fakt ist, es ist erlaubt mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln im Rudel zum "Roboten" zu fahren, aber nicht als Einzelperson mit dem eigenen PKW, zur falschen Uhrzeit zum Angeln.

Jürgen


----------



## trawar (20. April 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, so eine Ordnungsstrafe ist mal eben schnell erhoben, dafür braucht es keinen Richter!
> In Köln derzeit 250€, in BW glaube ich sind es sogar 500€.
> Klar muss man nicht bezahlen, wird dann aber nur teurer, weil die Staatsanwaltschaft dann entscheidet und noch Verwaltungsgebühren oben drauf kommen.
> Ich glaube nicht im Traum daran, dass in der derzeitigen Situation dieses Ordnungsverfahren einstellt wird, weil man angibt doch nur ein harmloser Angler zu sein?
> ...


Du musst die Strafe nicht akzeptieren und kannst doch dagegen vorgehen, warum wurden denn plötzlich irgendwelche Ausgangsperren per Gerichtsbeschluss gekippt?
Weil die dagegen vorgegangen sind, das meine ich mit abwägen der Konsequenzen.
Ist man bereit ggf. diese Schritte zu gehen dann nur zu, hat man aber keine Lust darauf und auch keine Lust das einzuklagen (denn das steht jedem Bürger zu), bringt es auch nichts sich in Foren wie diesen auszuheulen.

Das ist aber mittlerweile Typisch und da gehöre ich ganz klar auch zu, ich heule auch lange rum und unternehme nichts und erwarte nur das andere das für mich wieder richten.
Mir geht das auch alles auf den Sack aber aktiv wurde ich bis jetzt nicht, ich war bei keiner Demo ich war keinem Anwalt oder sonst was.
Wir sind einfach alle zu gemütlich und bequem geworden, das sehe ich immer mehr in meinem Umfeld.
Ein Sattes Volk geht nicht auf die Strasse.

Take it or leave.


----------



## NaabMäx (20. April 2021)

Wenn man wegen jedem Misst ein Gericht bemühen muss. 

Es ist durchaus einleuchtend, nicht für alles und jeden eine Sonderregel zu kreieren.
Die Lösung scheint mir in dem Zugeständnis der Selbstverantwortung zu liegen. Wenn man 1,5m Abstand oder Maske, keine Gruppenbildung, vorschreibt, sollte das reichen.
Die Unverbesserlichen, können das sowieso hintergehen und den anständigen drückt man Maßnahmen auf, die es so nicht braucht.

Halte mich auch an die Coronaregeln, aber es gibt blödsinnige Bereiche, wie das Angeln. Wenn man da dem Bürger und der Polizei / Ordnungsamt einen Ermessensspielraum einräumt. Wo es keine Gefährdung gibt, muss auch nicht künstlich aufgezwungen werden.
Die Querdenker, die sich an nix halten, kann man meiden und mit 1,5m Abstand, hat sich der kontakt eh erledigt, Vor allem würde es dann viel weniger von denen geben. (Diese Aufwiegler )

Ich glaube, unsere Politiker sind auch etwas überfordert mit diesem schnell auf schnell entscheiden, in der Absicht, alles richtig  zu machen.
Die Virologen haben von Politik wenig Ahnung. 

mfg
NM


----------



## Taxidermist (20. April 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> Ist man bereit ggf. diese Schritte zu gehen dann nur zu, hat man aber keine Lust darauf und auch keine Lust das einzuklagen (denn das steht jedem Bürger zu), bringt es auch nichts sich in Foren wie diesen auszuheulen.



Da hast du nicht ganz Unrecht.
Eine Klage gegen ein solches Ordnungsgeld, wird es nicht im Sonderangebot geben, da wird ganz schön was fällig für Anwalt und Gerichtskosten, eventuell noch für mehrere Instanzen.
Kann ich mir nicht leisten!
Ein solches Vorgehen überlasse ich dann mal Leuten die sich so etwas leisten können und vielleicht noch Spaß dran haben.
Zumeist machen dies Anwaltskanzleien, die entweder nicht ausgelastet sind, oder eben ein Renommee erwerben wollen.
Darauf hoffe ich zumindest, wie schon weiter oben geschrieben.
Ich bin mir sicher, es wird solche Klagen geben!

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Es ist durchaus einleuchtend, nicht für alles und jeden eine Sonderregel zu kreieren.




Nein!
Die Sonderregel ist der Entzug einiger Grundrechte(in diesem Fall der Bewegungsfreiheit) und nicht etwa die Rückgabe selbiger!
Von daher muss jeder Entzug der Grundrecht penibel und fallbezogen begründet werden und darf nicht pauschal verhängt werden.
Kann man das nicht, wird die Regelung von einem Gericht gekippt - so wie schon vielfach passiert inzwischen.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (20. April 2021)

Es ist schon krass wie die Nationalitäten sich da unterscheiden
In NL wurde nur das Wort "nächtliche Ausgangssperre" in den Mund genommen, da brannten schon die ersten Autos und die Menschen gingen auf die Strasse
In Deutschland meckert man ein wenig rum und akzeptiert es einfach 
Und wenn man in Deutschland mal protestiert wird man als Querdenker oder Coronaleugner abgestempelt und die Mehrheit der Bürger stimmt dem auch noch zu ohne mal etwas zu hinterfragen
Wobei heute ja eigenständiges Denken verbreiteter ist als zu Anfang der Pandemie, letztes Jahr hat der Bürger ja noch alles geglaubt was ihm erzählt wurde
Und nein, ich möchte nicht zu Gewalt aufrufen, mich erstaunt nur wie sich diese beiden Länder doch unterscheiden


----------



## Floma (20. April 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf!
> es geht hier nicht um dem Herr XY die freude am leben zu nehmen, sondern eher darum die Pandemie zu kontrollieren! Wenn man kontakte minimieren möchte, muss man massnahmen erlassen, die man kontrollieren kann.
> Wie möchte man die Massnahmen durchsetzen und kontrollieren? Selbstauflagen helfen nicht, klare ausgangssperren nicht gewünscht, kontrolle der Wohnung/Haus
> ...


Die Maßnahmen haben im ersten Lockdown und zunächst im zweiten funktioniert. Das lag aber nicht an deren Kontrollierbarkeit sondern an den Bürgern, die mitgemacht haben. Ich persönlich kenne niemanden mehr, der noch bereit ist,die geltenden Kontaktbeschränkungen voll einzuhalten. Ich habe noch genau einen Kollegen, der 100% Homeoffice macht, der Rest ist so oft wie möglich da, schlicht weil sie Abwechslung und Kontakt brauchen. Der Bogen wurde mit pauschalen Regeln und deren bewusst in Kauf genommenen Kolateralschäden längst überspannt. Das lässt sich auch nicht mehr einfangen. Die Regionen, die verstanden haben, dass Lockerungen dort wo sie irgendwie möglich sind, die Akzeptanz für immer noch nötigen Einschränkungen stärkt, sollen nun ans Gängelband gelegt werden. Auch das wird nicht einen privaten Kontakt verhindern, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## NaabMäx (20. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein!
> Die Sonderregel ist der Entzug einiger Grundrechte(in diesem Fall der Bewegungsfreiheit) und nicht etwa die Rückgabe selbiger!
> Von daher muss jeder Entzug der Grundrecht penibel und fallbezogen begründet werden und darf nicht pauschal verhängt werden.
> Kann man das nicht, wird die Regelung von einem Gericht gekippt - so wie schon vielfach passiert inzwischen.



PT, 
kennst du das Recht auf Unversehrtheit.

Vom Prinzip hättest sicher recht. Aber mit sowas hat keiner gerechnet. Somit war auch keiner vorbereitet oder hatte Erfahrung, geschweige den allpassende Lösungen.
Aber ist gut, dass du für das was immer da kommen mag, eine Lösung parat hast und das für 85Mio. Menschen oder besser gleich für 8 Milliarden- weil die Welt hald ein Dorf ist. 

Ich kacke mich nicht an, wenn ich temporär über Corona um 21.00- 22.00 nicht mehr am Wasser bin- auch wenns von der Ansteckungsgefahr ein Käs ist. Da gibts schon wichtigeres wie das Hobby. Die Gesundheit und die Solidarität zu meinen Mitmenschen zum Beispiel. 

Das Problem, was ich sehe ist der Gleichheitsgedanke. Wo man mit den Ausnahmen immer mehr Unruhe rein bringt.

Lieber um die gescheit kümmern, wo es um die Existenz oder die akute Gesundheitsgefahr geht.

Granatenuschi und Hobelsphan nochmal, - das Impfen zieht sich vielleicht. Do dürfen die Lurche gas geben.


----------



## nostradamus (20. April 2021)

hi,
interessante Beiträge!

Wie kann man sagen, dass eine Ausgangssperre nichts bringt? Diese Beweisführung würde mich sehr interessieren! Die Datenlage wo man sich angesteckt hat ist doch reichlich dünn und daher finde ich auch diese Aussage sehr fraglich. Fakt ist doch, das eine minimierung der kontakte hilft. Das solte jedem eigentlich klar sein!


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch, das eine minimierung der kontakte hilft. Das solte jedem eigentlich klar sein!



Genau.
Und dafür gibt es bereits die Kontaktbeschränkungen. Die gelten bereit tags und nachts und Zuwiderhandlungen können ebenfalls geahndet werden.
Wofür braucht es dann noch eine Ausgangssperre?


----------



## NaabMäx (20. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau.
> Und dafür gibt es bereits die Kontaktbeschränkungen. Die gelten bereit tags und nachts und Zuwiderhandlungen können ebenfalls geahndet werden.
> Wofür braucht es dann noch eine Ausgangssperre?


Eben. 
Wenn sich alle dran halten würden, wären wir doch schon lang wieder viel niedriger mit dem Insidenzzeigsl. 

Je wärmer es wird, desto mehr sinken die Zahlen eh, - wie letztes Jahr. 
Also Kaffeefilter auf den Rüssel aufe und auf geht's - bis soweit ist. 

Sand die nördlichen BL überhauts über 100? Oder schreien die blos weils lustig sand.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wenn sich alle dran halten würden, wären wir doch schon lang wieder viel niedriger mit dem Insidenzzeigsl.



Nicht so lange Schulen, Großraumbüros und Werkhallen geöffnet bleiben.
Oder ist das Virus nur während der Freizeit oder nachts ansteckend?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Sand die nördlichen BL überhauts über 100? Oder schreien die blos weils lustig sand.



Bei mir Inzidenz ca.172 momentan.
Und Ausgangssperre von 21 bis 6.

Noch will ich nicht Nachtangeln bei diesen Temperaturen aber wenn es soweit ist, lass ich mich nicht aufhalten.


----------



## nostradamus (20. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau.
> Und dafür gibt es bereits die Kontaktbeschränkungen. Die gelten bereit tags und nachts und Zuwiderhandlungen können ebenfalls geahndet werden.
> Wofür braucht es dann noch eine Ausgangssperre?


richtig! 

Hier kann man doch schön nachlesen, wie sich an das verbot reagiert wird!


----------



## nostradamus (20. April 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Eben.
> Wenn sich alle dran halten würden, wären wir doch schon lang wieder viel niedriger mit dem Insidenzzeigsl.
> 
> Je wärmer es wird, desto mehr sinken die Zahlen eh, - wie letztes Jahr.
> ...



so einfach wird es nicht sein! Die variante des viruses ist ansteckender und entsprechend geringer wird der wärmeeffekt ....


----------



## nostradamus (20. April 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Die Maßnahmen haben im ersten Lockdown und zunächst im zweiten funktioniert. Das lag aber nicht an deren Kontrollierbarkeit sondern an den Bürgern, die mitgemacht haben. Ich persönlich kenne niemanden mehr, der noch bereit ist,die geltenden Kontaktbeschränkungen voll einzuhalten. Ich habe noch genau einen Kollegen, der 100% Homeoffice macht, der Rest ist so oft wie möglich da, schlicht weil sie Abwechslung und Kontakt brauchen. Der Bogen wurde mit pauschalen Regeln und deren bewusst in Kauf genommenen Kolateralschäden längst überspannt. Das lässt sich auch nicht mehr einfangen. Die Regionen, die verstanden haben, dass Lockerungen dort wo sie irgendwie möglich sind, die Akzeptanz für immer noch nötigen Einschränkungen stärkt, sollen nun ans Gängelband gelegt werden. Auch das wird nicht einen privaten Kontakt verhindern, ganz im Gegenteil.


 
hört sich schon fast so an, als wenn man einem kind der schnuller wegnimmt. 
mach doch was du meinst, aber sei bitte so nett und jammer nicht, wenn du krank bist.


----------



## Minimax (20. April 2021)

Ich habe es so verstanden -und das war mit halbem Ohr ausm Radio- das am Mittwoch bundesweite Regelungen für Landkreise ab einem bestimmten Inzidenzwert beschlossen werden. 
Anglerisch interessant ist die Ausgangssperre. Die soll wohl ab 22h gelten, aber Joggen und Spazierengehen können Einzelpersonen bis 24h.
Ich (ganz persönlich, ohne harte Fakten, nach meinem Verständnis etc..) verstehe das so, das da auch Angeln zu diesen Aktivitäten dazu gehört.
wenns jetzt temperaturmässig milder wird wird, werd ichs mal mit 0:00 Uhr für meine  eher erfolglose Suche nach den bleigefüllten untermassigen Spree-Aalen
drauf ankommen lassen. Entweder sieht man mich nicht (99%), oder ich komme mit ner Ermahnung davon. Mal sehen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. April 2021)

Hallo,

zur Klarstellung :

Die Ausgangssperre wurde erlassen , um vorrangig *private Treffen abends *möglichst zu verhindern* - in privaten Wohnungen.*

Die* privaten Treffen in privaten Räumen *sind die sogn. "Hot Spots".

Es soll verhindert werden, dass nach der Arbeit gesellige, unbe-obachtbare  Runden aus mehreren Haushalten entstehen, die die Ansteckungen maßgeblich vorantreiben.

Darum geht es vordergründig.

R.S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2021)

Dafür gibt es die Kontaktsperre bereits.
Warum Kollegen zusammen malochen dürfen aber nicht nach Feierabend zusammen ein Bier trinken, entzieht sich jeder Logik.

Außerdem gibt es  "draußen" gibt so gut wie keine Ansteckungen.
Aerosolforscher haben deshalb einen offenen Brief an die Regierung geschrieben und Ausgangsperren als nicht zielführend kritisiert(google mal).
Sie nennen Schulen, Altenheime, Wohnheime, Veranstaltungen, Chorproben und Busfahrten als Hauptansteckungquellen.

Aber auf die Wissenschaft hören die Entscheidungsträger ja mal wieder nicht......

Um den Bogen zrück zum Angeln zu schlagen.....angeln ist ja nun grundsätzlich eine der besten Möglichkeiten sich an der frischen Luft aufzuhalten ohne das Risiko sich selbst oder andere zu gefährden. Von daher habe ich kein schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich dann meinen persönlichen Beitrag zum zivilen Ungehorsam leiste.


----------



## NaabMäx (20. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir Inzidenz ca.172 momentan.
> Und Ausgangssperre von 21 bis 6.
> 
> Noch will ich nicht Nachtangeln bei diesen Temperaturen aber wenn es soweit ist, lass ich mich nicht aufhalten.


Ich halt dich nicht auf, da kannst betteln, soviel du willst.


----------



## NaabMäx (20. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir Inzidenz ca.172 momentan.
> Und Ausgangssperre von 21 bis 6.



Unser Landkreis hat Insidenz 183
Wo i wohn = 0 (Wahrscheinlich weil Fuchs und Hase nicht übertragen.)
Bei uns beissen einem wohl eher Enten tot, als dass man an Corona erkrankt.


----------



## Danielsu83 (20. April 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Ich hatte jetzt doch 2 oder 3 mal darüber nachgedacht ob ich in die Diskussion einsteige oder nicht. Ich hatte in den letzten Monaten etwas umfangreicher mit dem Thema Corona und wie es gehandhabt wird zutun. 

Ging im Dezember mit der Geburt unser Tochter los, die ganz der Papa ist und einfach nicht raus wollte. Bei uns waren und sind die Regeln im Krankenhaus sehr restriktiv, was zum Beispiel bedeutet hat das man bei uns nicht so ohne weiteres reinkam um die Frau zu besuchen. Man durfte übrigens auch nicht so einfach raus, so das meine Frau halt 4 Tage eben "Raucherin" war. Wohnen ja direkt neben dem Krankenhaus. Achja am Wochenende durfte die einfach so 3 Tage raus und ohne Test wieder rein. Am Tag der Geburt kam man sogar als Vater rein, mit nem Test, für genau 2 Stunden. 

Im Januar war ich dann mit Corona wegen Ungeschicklichkeit in der Notaufnahme, hatte da schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen das ich Corona Symptome hatte, aber testen wollte mich da keiner so recht. Wurde dann erstmal auf Station einquartiert bis dann doch jemand getestet hat. War positiv und wir hatten danach eine großartige Stimmung auf der Station. Die 4 Tage auf Isolierstation waren auch klasse, und das Frau und Kind sich angesteckt hatten war natürlich die komplett Katastrophe. Angesteckt hatte ich mich übrigens im Wartezimmer beim Zahnarzt mit Maske. Haben das ganze aber alle 3 gut überstanden.

Lächerlich wurde es dann als wir festgestellt haben das wir nicht die nötigen Daten bekommen um unser Positives Ergebnis in die Luca-App bekommen. Auf Anfrage beim Gesundheitsamt gabs die Auskunft die wissen ja das wir Krank sind. Der nächste Knaller war wie das mit der Quarantäne mit den Kontaktpersonen gehandhabt wurde, meine Eltern die in der selben Stadt leben und die wir das letzte mal 8 Tage vor dem positiven Test getroffen hatten durften 14 Tage zuhause bleiben. Die Schwiegereltern die wir am Tag des positiven Test getroffen hatten, die aber ein paar Kilometer weiter weg wohnten mussten dies nicht. Die Behörden haben 13 Tage für den Daten Austausch benötigt. Lachen musste ich auch als ich mit dem Seuchentransport nach Hause gefahren wurde, laufen durfte ich auf ausdrückliche Weisung des Gesundheitsamtes nicht. Der 2 te Ausgang von dem Gebäude mit der Coronastation ist übrigens von meiner Haustür ungefähr soweit entfernt wie die Verladestelle für die RTWs. Mit dem unterschied das ich im Krankenhaus mit Maske an deutlich mehr Menschen vorbeigelaufen bin. 

Nach der Nummer hatte ich ein deutlich entspannteres Verhältnis zu den Regeln. Bei uns auf der Straße galt bzw. gilt meiner Meinung nach immer noch eine Maskenpflicht weil wir im Größeren Umkreis einen Kindergarten haben, das letzte Kindergartenkind habe ich hier vor 6 Jahren gesehen, als wir das Haus gekauft haben, mittlerweile ist hat es die Grundschule durch. Ich habe bei uns auf der Straße keinen mit Maske gesehen und bin da durch nochmal entspannter geworden. 

Und die Nächtliche Ausgangsperre geht mir da vorbei wo keine Sonne scheint, Stand der Forschung ist das sich der R-Wert dadurch um 0,1 senken lässt. Das ist lächerlich. Und das kommt jetzt nicht von der Schwindelambulanz oder so. 

Wenn ich übers Wochenende angeln möchte, mache ich das. Wird schon kein Polizist über den Zaun am See klettern und selbst wenn ist das Bußgeld zwar ärgerlich aber für mich nicht Schmerzhaft. Verdiene durch Corona nicht weniger, habe aber deutlich weniger Kosten also was solls. 

Wenn Maßnahmen kommen die sinnvoll sind trage ich die aber gerne mit. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe es so verstanden -und das war mit halbem Ohr ausm Radio- das am Mittwoch bundesweite Regelungen für Landkreise ab einem bestimmten Inzidenzwert beschlossen werden.
> Anglerisch interessant ist die Ausgangssperre. Die soll wohl ab 22h gelten, aber Joggen und Spazierengehen können Einzelpersonen bis 24h.
> Ich (ganz persönlich, ohne harte Fakten, nach meinem Verständnis etc..) verstehe das so, das da auch Angeln zu diesen Aktivitäten dazu gehört.
> wenns jetzt temperaturmässig milder wird wird, werd ichs mal mit 0:00 Uhr für meine  eher erfolglose Suche nach den bleigefüllten untermassigen Spree-Aalen
> drauf ankommen lassen. Entweder sieht man mich nicht (99%), oder ich komme mit ner Ermahnung davon. Mal sehen.


Das Problem ist aber, das man doch meistens aufgrund des Gerödels und der Entfernung ein Auto braucht. Wenn ich mit Fahrrad zum Kanal könnte, was theoretisch gehen würde, mir fehlt allerdings ein entsprechend großer Kuddel, würde ich es auch riskieren. Ich glaube so warte ich erstmal ab, wie sich das entwickelt und wie hoch die Strafsätze wirklich sind. Die genannten 75 Euro würden mir bis zu einer bestimmten Anzahl sicherlich am Arxxx vorbei gehen wenn ich mir dafür ein bisschen Freiheit erkaufen kann.


----------



## Justin123 (22. April 2021)

"Trotz Ausgangsbeschränkungen soll Bewegung im Freien möglich bleiben. Einzelpersonen könnten zwischen 22 und 24 Uhr beispielsweise Joggen oder Spazierengehen. Auch mit dem Fahrrad oder dem Roller fahren soll möglich bleiben. Für Autofahren allerdings gilt diese Ausnahme nicht. Wie die Bild berichtet, droht Bürgerinnen und Bürgern mit Inkrafttreten der Notbremse ein Fahrverbot ab 22 Uhr"


----------



## hanzz (22. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> ein bisschen Freiheit erkaufen kann.


schon traurig, dass man sich die dann erkaufen muss.
für viele sind 75 Euro ein Wocheneinkauf. 

ich komm auch nur mit Auto zu meinen Gewässern.


----------



## jkc (22. April 2021)

Justin123 schrieb:


> "Trotz Ausgangsbeschränkungen soll Bewegung im Freien möglich bleiben. Einzelpersonen könnten zwischen 22 und 24 Uhr beispielsweise Joggen oder Spazierengehen. Auch mit dem Fahrrad oder dem Roller fahren soll möglich bleiben. Für Autofahren allerdings gilt diese Ausnahme nicht. Wie die Bild berichtet, droht Bürgerinnen und Bürgern mit Inkrafttreten der Notbremse ein Fahrverbot ab 22 Uhr"


Sehr gut, also können die Leute gegen die die Ausgangssperre wirken sollen schön gemeinsam Party machen und dann bis 23.59 Uhr allein nachhause joggen oder spazieren gehen, während es mir verboten ist ohne Ansteckungsgefahr allein irgendwo in der Pampa zu sitzen.
Vorraussichtlich wird meine Spotwahl die nächsten Wochen anders ausfallen als sonst.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. April 2021)

Die Ausgangssperre gilt nicht, wenn man zur Arbeit muss und mit dem Hund gassi geht.

Wie sieht es aus bei der Jagd?

Das Wild ist frühmorgens und abends/nachts unterwegs-oder?

Nahrungsbeschaffung durchs Angeln evtl. erlaubt?

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (22. April 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nahrungsbeschaffung durchs Angeln evtl. erlaubt?


Wenn du nachweisen kannst, dass du auf anderem Weg nicht an Nahrung kommst, könnte es mit einer Klage evtl ein positives Ergebnis bringen.
Dürfte allerdings mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit unmöglich sein, dies nachzuweisen

Genau weiß ich es aber auch nicht.

Jagd hatten wir hier schon.
Ist glaub ich erlaubt. Musst mal weiter vorne schauen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. April 2021)

Mir ist Fisch zu teuer - ich fange eben selbst!?

Bei mir liegt der vernünftige Grund zu angeln halt in der Nahrungsbeschaffung !?

Hmmm....

R.S.


----------



## zokker (22. April 2021)

https://www.nordkurier.de/ratgeber/ist-angeln-waehrend-der-ausgangssperre-erlaubt-1443134104.html

ab Mai interessiert mich das aber nicht


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. April 2021)

Kontrollen stehen nur auf dem Papier und Papier ist bekanntlich sehr geduldig.

Wenn seit August letzten Jahres nichtmal mehr die Gastronomie kontrolliert wird und jeder Hotelier eh macht wie er lustig ist, wird mich ganz sicher des nachts auch kein Streifenwagen in der Wallachei aufsuchen um mich nach Hause zu jagen.
Das ist so utopisch wie Schnellfall bei 35 Grad im Schatten. Mal abgesehen davon ,das die Jungs eh ne Wünschelrute brauchen um nachts das Wasser zu orten.
Eher gewinne ich noch im Lotto......




.......obwohl ich gar kein Lotto spiele


----------



## ragbar (22. April 2021)

Ein Problem sehe ich eher im zufälligen Vorbeifahren der Cops bei der An-und Abfahrt zum Angeln,wenn man nicht ganz weit vom Schuß wohnt.

Mußte da durch städtisches Gebiet und bist nicht da zuhause,wo sich Fuchs und Igel Gute Nacht sagen, ist die Chance,auf Streifen zu treffen,recht groß.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen bei den letzten Verkehrskontrollen ,in denen ich war ( Beispiel: 1.30 Uhr "Wo kommen Sie denn jetzt härrr!? Ich: Wie bitte? Er: Sie brauchen ja nicht zu antworten." Aha.) , werden es sich die" jungen Helden" nicht nehmen lassen,sich dick aufzuplustern, um diese Ausgangssperre durchzudrücken.

Dito als Jogger oder Fußgänger alleine nach 24 Uhr. Da ist mit Sicherheit mit "Halt!! Polizei!!!!"
zu rechnen, weil es so einfach ist, einzelne Personen mal eben festzuhalten und mit Strafe zu belegen.
Auch wenn man wie der Aal-oder Karpfenspezialist allein des Nachts niemanden anstecken kann.

Aber man soll und muß vollstrecken, nichts hinterfragen oder so.


----------



## steffen78 (23. April 2021)

Wie hoch sind denn die strafen wenn man nachts am wasser erwischt wird?


----------



## Thomas. (23. April 2021)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Wie hoch sind denn die strafen wenn man nachts am wasser erwischt wird?


derjenige muss meine Schwiegermutter für 14 Tage bei sich aufnehmen , ich würde das Risiko nicht eingehen


----------



## nostradamus (23. April 2021)

Morgen,
ich habe gestern in einem ARD Extra eine interessante Aussage eines ehemaligen Kollegen gehört, der meinte, dass die Ausgangsbeschränkungen in der Form weniger dazu beitragen, die Situation in Griff zu bekommen, da sie zu spät anfangen und zu früh enden. Wenn sie was bringen sollen, so müssten sie viel früher beginnen.

Kontrollen
Erkundigt euch mal, wieviel Streifenwagen bei euch in einer Nacht eingesetzt werden und ihr könnt das Risiko einschätzen.

Gruß


----------



## Brutzel (23. April 2021)

...... vielleicht halten sich die Fische auch an die Ausgangssperre und wir riskieren umsonst.....


----------



## Mooskugel (23. April 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Morgen,
> ich habe gestern in einem ARD Extra eine interessante Aussage eines ehemaligen Kollegen gehört, der meinte, dass die Ausgangsbeschränkungen in der Form weniger dazu beitragen, die Situation in Griff zu bekommen, da sie zu spät anfangen und zu früh enden. Wenn sie was bringen sollen, so müssten sie viel früher beginnen.



Sie müssen vor allem kontrolliert werden. Wie soll innerhalb großer Wohnblöcke, in Wohngebieten, in kleineren Städten/Dörfern kontrolliert werden? Die Innenstädte sind dann menschenleer weil die Ordnungsmacht da einfach kontrollieren kann, aber welche Institution soll den in den genannten Beispielen kontrollieren? Wenn ich zum Nachbarn gehen möchte dann gehe ich da hin ohne das mich jemand sieht. 
Vor allem wenn jetzt das Wetter besser wird, werden die Zusammenkünfte weiterhin innerhalb von Räumlichkeiten stattfinden und nicht im Freien und damit das Infektionsgeschehen weiter antreiben. 
Ich bin immer wieder verwundert wie Weltfremd unsere Spezialisten sind. Das ist echt nur zum Kopfschütteln. 
Ich hoffe die Klagen vor den Verfassungsgerichten bringen die Ausgangssperre zum kippen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (23. April 2021)

Das uns Streifenwagen nachts aufsuchen ist Quatsch.
Wenn aber um 21.30 Uhr Spaziergänger oder neidische Angler euch am Wasser mit voller Ausrüstung sehen, kann vielleicht ein Anruf bei der Polizei oder Ordnungsamt zu einer Kontrolle führen.

Überlege, im Boot zu übernachten. Da ich aber vor 22 Uhr im Boot sein müsste, würden mich ab nächste Woche andere sehen und evtl. melden.


----------



## steffen78 (23. April 2021)

Genau das ist das Problem, das wir (wieder) in einer Zeit leben wo sich andere befähigt fühlen einen zu vepfeifen. Da kann auch Neid eine Rolle spielen "...wieso darf der jetzt nachts am wasser sitzen..." da ist dann nicht das problem das zufällig ne Streife kommen müsste, sondern die kann gerufen werden. Da kann dann schon interessant sein wie hoch die Strafe ist (für nachts allein am wasser sitzen...) schlimm wo wir hin gekommen sind...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (23. April 2021)

Das ist ja einheitlich mit 250€ pro Person geregelt.
Ob die Drogendealer weirer am Bahnhof stehen dürfen.....


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. April 2021)

Ich werde mich an die Ausgangssperre halten und hoffen, dass sich die Lage ab Juni entspannt.

Ich denke da sehr an die Menschen auf Intensivstationen , Ärzte , Schwestern und Pflege.

Eben stand im kölner Stadtanzeiger, dass die Stationen mehr und mehr mit 30-50 Jährigen Intensivpatienten belegt sind.

Ich sehe das als solidarische Pflicht , nicht "quer"zutreiben.

Es wird wieder besser ,

2 Monate Angeverzicht schaden mir nicht in dem Maße , ist dann halt mal so.

R.S.


----------



## ragbar (23. April 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> ch hoffe die Klagen vor den Verfassungsgerichten bringen die Ausgangssperre zum kippen.


Nicht zu vergessen, wer da vorsorglich wen in einer , na schon als Überrumplungsaktion zu bezeichnenden Aktion 2019 als linientreuen  Präsidenten installiert hat.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (23. April 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich werde mich an die Ausgangssperre halten und hoffen, dass sich die Lage ab Juni entspannt.
> 
> Ich sehe das als solidarische Pflicht , nicht "quer"zutreiben.


Das ist sehr löblich von dir 
Allerdings sollte man Menschen die Nachts alleine am Wasser sitzen nicht als "Querdenker" ansehen oder ihren absprechen sie würden sich nicht solidarisch verhalten
Coronaleugner haben eh nicht alle Latten am Zaun, aber zwischen Corona leugnen und unsinnigen Gesetzen und Regeln zu befolgen ist viel Spielraum
Ich bin ja auch viel mit dem Boot unterwegs und kenne sehr viele Bootfahrer.
So mancher flüchtet extra auf sein Boot, übernachtet da auch weil er so sein sozialen Kontakte minimieren kann
Manch ein Karpfenangler geht bewusst Nachts seinem Hobby nach damit ihn tagsüber keine Spaziergänger zu nahe kommen
Niemand von uns möchte sich infizieren und wenn jemand darauf bedacht ist sein Risiko zu minimieren soll es mir egal sein ob er Nachts alleine am See rumhängt
Ich würde solche Menschen nie verurteilen, wohl aber die, die meinen Nachts in Gruppen im Park sitzen zu müssen um gemeinsam zu saufen


----------



## jkc (23. April 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich sehe das als solidarische Pflicht , nicht "quer"zutreiben.


Für mich persönlich und damit für meine Kontakte, wird das Infektionsrisiko durch dieses Gesetz in der jetzigen Form steigen.
Das einzig gute was ich daran erkennen kann, ist dass es selbst hier bei uns in NRW, kaum flächendeckend kontrollierbar ist.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. April 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Das ist sehr löblich von dir
> ....



Nein, meine Verpflichtung.

Ich bin auch kein Virologe oder sonstiger Experte , der den Sinn einer Maßnahme in Frage stellen kann.

Das überlasse ich Experten.

Es ist meine Ansicht und ich vertrete hier ( nur ) meine Meinung , will keinen bekehren oder beeinflussen.

Letztendlich sanktionieren die Behörden - aber in einem Angelforum derart den zivilen Ungehorsam zu hofieren - man wird sehen und Jeder haftet für sich selbst.

Ich würde Allen empfehlen, die da nicht "mitmachen" , zu klagen.

R.S.


----------



## ragbar (23. April 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Letztendlich sanktionieren die Behörden - aber in einem Angelforum derart den zivilen Ungehorsam zu hofieren


ist richtig, wo Unrecht zu Recht erklärt wird und der Staat übergriffig wird, wird Widerstand zur Pflicht.

Ich hab schon als Minderjähriger lieber Sanktionen zuhause in Kauf genommen,als pünktlich um 20.00 zuhause zu sein,weil Mutti das so wollte, während da draußen die Raubfische meine Kunstköder im Minutentakt festtackertern.


----------



## steffen78 (23. April 2021)

Ziviler Ungehorsam weil wir angeln gehen wollen? Na ich weiß nicht, wenn man sich überlegt  über was wir hier diskutieren. traurig. Ist doch in allen Bereichen des Lebens so das man sich überlegen muss wie lange man sinnlose regeln und Lebensweisen mitmacht (arbeit, beziehung, etc. Außerdem soll es doch hier um unser Hobby in Bezug auf Nachtangeln gehen. Hier wird keiner missioniert Dinge zu tun die er nicht möchte. Ich finde man muss bei solch derartigen Einschnitten diskutieren dürfen. Und vielleicht ergeben sich in Bezug aufs (nacht)angeln auch Lösungsansätze oder es werden hier Neuigkeiten dazu ausgetauscht. Also weiter so.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (23. April 2021)

Letztendlich wirst du an abgelegenen Stellen Ruhe haben. Erst bei der Rückfahrt mitten in der Nacht wirst ein einsames Fahrzeug schnell auffallen. 
Ansonsten besteht die Hauptgefahr durch Denunzianten, die dich am Wasser sehen und die Ordnungskräfte informieren. Davon gibt es genug, was die vielen Hausbesuche wegen zu lauten Feiern zu normalen Zeiten passiert.
Ist die Frage, ob nicht Vereine die Angelei während der Ausgangssperre verbieten, da auch Aufseher eigentlich nicht mehr kontrollieren können.


----------



## hanzz (23. April 2021)

Bei mir in der Großstadt ist das Problem, dass ich durch Gegenden fahren muss, wo eh mehr Präsenz der Ordnungshüter herrscht.
Egal ob ich zum Kanal fahre oder zum Rhein. Da komme ich durch den Norden von Essen oder Duisburg. 
Da ist ständig Polizei unterwegs.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (23. April 2021)

Klar, selbst die Wasserschutzpolizei ist nachts unterwegs. Wenn die Langeweile haben, wirds teuer.


----------



## Fruehling (23. April 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Klar, selbst die Wasserschutzpolizei ist nachts unterwegs. Wenn die Langeweile haben, wirds teuer.



Und was wäre, wenn man die Ordnungshüter für die kurzen Momente der eigenen An- und Abreise an andere, selbstverständlich fiktive Ereignisse binden würde?

Mehr Kreativität ist gefragt...


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. April 2021)

Bevor das hier noch ausartet, bitte mal in die Forenregeln schauen.
Z.B. 

*§ 5 Verhaltensregeln*

(1) Bei der Erstellung von Themen als auch bei jeder anderen Stellungnahme im Anglerboard sind Beiträge verboten, die strafbewehrt sind oder sonst gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen.


----------



## steffen78 (23. April 2021)

Mal wieder zur sachlichkeit.
Was zählt bei der ausgangssperre?: wenn laut inzidenzwert die ausgangssperre aufgehoben werden sollte, darf ich dann in einen anderen Ort(wo noch ausgangsspere besteht) außerhalb meines Wohnortes angeln? Oder umgedreht: tagsüber reise ich in ein Landkreis mit niedriger inzidenz um dort nachtangel zu betreiben...? 
Die frage(n) sind durchaus ernst gemeint.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (23. April 2021)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Oder umgedreht: tagsüber reise ich in ein Landkreis mit niedriger inzidenz um dort nachtangel zu betreiben...?
> Die frage(n) sind durchaus ernst gemeint.


Fällt das nicht unter Touristische Übernachtungen?
Die sind ja gänzlich verboten 
Aber da fragt man besser mal beim jeweiligen Ordnungsamt nach, wobei man dabei auch nicht auf eine sachliche Antwort hoffen darf  
Die wissen es oft ja auch nicht und sind vollkommen überfordert


----------



## yukonjack (23. April 2021)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Mal wieder zur sachlichkeit.
> Was zählt bei der ausgangssperre?: wenn laut inzidenzwert die ausgangssperre aufgehoben werden sollte, darf ich dann in einen anderen Ort(wo noch ausgangsspere besteht) außerhalb meines Wohnortes angeln? Oder umgedreht: tagsüber reise ich in ein Landkreis mit niedriger inzidenz um dort nachtangel zu betreiben...?
> Die frage(n) sind durchaus ernst gemeint.


Ja, und die Antworten sind nicht einfach.


----------



## jkc (23. April 2021)

Naja, irgendwie schon.
Wenn ich mich nachts in einem Ort aufhalte, wo keine Ausgangssperre gilt - was spricht dagegen? Nix. Kannst halt nur nicht zu den gesperrten Uhrzeiten nachhause, wenn an Deinem Ort Ausgangssperre ist.
Nachts in einem anderen Ort unterwegs sein, in dem Ausgangssperre gilt, kann nicht funktionieren, weil Ausgangssperre halt heißt, dass man dort nicht unterwegs sein darf.
So und jetzt lade jemand einen Politiker hierher ein, der erzählt, dass das alles Quatsch ist.


----------



## gründler (23. April 2021)

Das stimmt so nicht,ist in deinem Wohnort Ausgangsperre hast du bis zur angegeben Zeit zuhause zu sein.Wo anderswo aufhalten wo keine Ausgangssperre ist wird nicht anerkannt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2021)

gründler schrieb:


> .Wo anderswo aufhalten wo keine Ausgangssperre ist wird nicht anerkannt.



Ja gut aber das weiß ja dann niemand.


----------



## yukonjack (23. April 2021)

Sag ich doch, nicht ganz einfach die Antworten


----------



## jkc (23. April 2021)

gründler schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht,ist in deinem Wohnort Ausgangsperre hast du bis zur angegeben Zeit zuhause zu sein.Wo anderswo aufhalten wo keine Ausgangssperre ist wird nicht anerkannt.


Und das kontrolliert wer wo keine Ausgangssperre ist?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. April 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Und das kontrolliert wer wo keine Ausgangssperre ist?



Für mein Bundesland wäre das recht einfach, denn dort würde sie momentan in jedem Landkreis gelten.
Fragt sich nur wie man dabei mit Personen ohne festen Wohnsitz (zb Obdachlose) umgeht, sowas solls ja tatsächlich auch noch geben.


----------



## Kay1 (23. April 2021)

Für Obdachlose gilt die Ausgangssperre nicht, wäre ja auch ein Hohn. Ich betreue den ganzen Tag über Obdachlose wo Hygieneregeln überwiegen nicht eingehalten werden. Nach Feierabend um 22 Uhr, fahre ich mit dem Fahrrad in meinem Garten. Von meinem Garten kann ich mit meinem Boot direkt ins Wasser und mache mich an einer abgelegenen Stelle wo kein Mensch hinkommt mit meinem Boot Fest und schlafe im Boot , will einfach nicht einsehen dass ich das nicht darf und werde es trotzdem machen.


----------



## gründler (23. April 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Und das kontrolliert wer wo keine Ausgangssperre ist?


Seit heute das RKI mit eigener Datenerfassung,sprich Behörden können jetzt einsehen wo welcher Landkreis was für Regeln hat..

Kommt jetzt das Amt Polente etc. sehen die wo du herkommst und können gucken was du für regeln bei dir zuhause hast.

Das da evtl. niemand kommt steht woanders,aber wenn.... dann sehen die das.... wenn se es sehen wollen....


----------



## gründler (23. April 2021)

......doppelpost


----------



## hanzz (23. April 2021)

Kommt man irgendwie mit Unzurechnungsfähigkeit davon? 
Dann fang ich schon mal an


----------



## trawar (23. April 2021)

Ausgangssperre heisst nicht Hausarrest oder?


----------



## schwerhoeriger (23. April 2021)

Heda,

wer ein Fifi hat darf doch raus! Wer einen hat ist da fein raus gell jkc.........

Grussen Michael


----------



## Fruehling (23. April 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Kommt man irgendwie mit Unzurechnungsfähigkeit davon?
> Dann fang ich schon mal an...



Bestimmt!
Wäre in dem Fall aber leider Vorsatz...


----------



## hanzz (23. April 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Bestimmt!
> Wäre in dem Fall aber leider Vorsatz...


Wieso. Wenn ich nicht mal checke, was ich mir so rein kippen tu ? 
Also im grundlegenden Ansatz schon balla balla. 
Dann check ich auch keine Uhrzeit mehr, etc. 
Aber lassen wir das. Ist wohl keine gute Idee. 
Augen zu und durch. Es kommen bessere Zeiten.


----------



## JottU (23. April 2021)

An meinen Gewässern immer noch kein Problem. Sollte An- bzw Abreise gefährlich sein, müsst ihr euch halt mal umschauen.


----------



## JottU (23. April 2021)

Alles wird gut , und diese besseren Zeiten hör ich jetzt auch schon ein Jahr. 
Hauptsache wird es nicht langweilig beim warten darauf.


----------



## hanzz (23. April 2021)

JottU schrieb:


> An meinen Gewässern immer noch kein Problem. Sollte An- bzw Abreise gefährlich sein, müsst ihr euch halt mal umschauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht reicht ja sowas 

https://www.amazon.de/Starpia-LED-Blitzlichter-Rundumkennleuchte-Magnetleuchte-Blau/dp/B07L9W15YZ/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=blaulicht+12+volt&qid=1619208384&sr=8-2


----------



## Blueser (23. April 2021)

"Alles wird gut" ...
2023?


----------



## jkc (23. April 2021)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Heda,
> 
> wer ein Fifi hat darf doch raus! Wer einen hat ist da fein raus gell jkc.........
> 
> Grussen Michael


Naja, das mag zum Vorfüttern oder so taugen, aber mit Brolly und Schlafsack und so... Da hilft Hundi sicherlich wenig. Selbst mit Kescher, Rucksack und Spinrute wäre ich skeptisch.


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. April 2021)

Zum Rathaus gehen und Obdachlos melden.... Ok die Post muß denn einmal im Monat auf dem Rathaus abholen, irgendwas ist ja immer.


----------



## Koalabaer (24. April 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> "Alles wird gut" ...
> 2023?



https://debeste.de/183960/Im-Jahr-2040-Lauterbach-k-ndigt-die-300-Welle-an 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (24. April 2021)

Gilt die nächtliche Ausgangssperre in Deutschland schon?
Mein Sohn hat die letzte Nacht am See verbracht, keine Kontrollen
Weder von der Polizei, noch vom Verein oder vom Ordnungsamt


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2021)

Ja. Seit heute nacht um 0.00 Uhr.

Vermutlich kontrollieren die erst ab heute abend.


----------



## Fruehling (24. April 2021)

In NL wird sie ab dem 28.4. angeblich aufgehoben.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (24. April 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> In NL wird sie ab dem 28.4. angeblich aufgehoben.


Ja und die Außengastronomie öffnet wieder und einkaufen ohne Termin wird dann auch wieder möglich sein


----------



## Blueser (24. April 2021)

Österreich geht Mitte Mai noch einen Schritt weiter. Unter Auflagen wird fast alles wieder geöffnet.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (24. April 2021)

Die Ferienzeit steht so langsam an, kein Land möchte sich die Einnahmen entgehen lassen


----------



## Taxidermist (24. April 2021)

Ich sach nur Holstein, aber nicht das ihr Alle da aufschlagt!
Wenn die in Meck Pom ihren Laden noch geschlossen halten, erwäge ich im Mai an die Schlei zu fahren?

Jürgen


----------



## Fruehling (24. April 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Die Ferienzeit steht so langsam an, kein Land möchte sich die Einnahmen entgehen lassen



Darf grundsätzlich keine Rolle spielen, wenn doch allen Regierungen so viel an der Volksgesundheit liegt, oder?


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (24. April 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Darf grundsätzlich keine Rolle spielen, wenn doch allen Regierungen so viel an der Volksgesundheit liegt, oder?


Viele Wege führen nach Rom, oder aus der Pandemie, manche Wege auch über Eigenverantwortung
Man kann diesen Weg zusammen mit zufriedenen Bürgern gehen, oder man entscheidet über die Köpfe hinweg und stellt nur Verbote auf
Aber ich möchte mich hier auch nicht politisch äußern und was jetzt richtig oder falsch ist möchte ich nicht beurteilen wollen


----------



## vonda1909 (24. April 2021)

In Portugal  haben die es rigoros durchgehalten  und heute sind sie am nächsten an der Normalität  in Europa. Dort gab es  nun auch weniger  Querulanten die nur an ihre  Befindlichkeiten gedacht  haben!


----------



## steffen78 (24. April 2021)

Wenn ich so an die kinder denke was die aushalten müssen, würde ich die inkl. Eltern jetzt nicht als querulanten bezeichnen...
Geht doch bei uns NUR noch bis 30.06. so weiter... (Vorsicht Ironie)


----------



## Fruehling (24. April 2021)

Leute, Leute, wir leben im Zeitalter der *Doppelmutanten*!

Da geht also bestimmt noch was...


----------



## gründler (24. April 2021)

Die Medien melden gerad die Kosten bei Zuwiederhandlung...Baden Würtenberg bis zu 25.000€ (kein Scherz).


----------



## hanzz (24. April 2021)

gründler schrieb:


> Die Medien melden gerad die Kosten bei Zuwiederhandlung...Baden Würtenberg bis zu 25.000€ (kein Scherz).


Da ist Nachtangeln eh schon verboten. 

Aber die Höhe steht in keinem Verhältnis. 
Schon irgendwie ein seltsames Bundesland.


----------



## Danielsu83 (24. April 2021)

gründler schrieb:


> Die Medien melden gerad die Kosten bei Zuwiederhandlung...Baden Würtenberg bis zu 25.000€ (kein Scherz).



Sind ja bis zu Bußgelder. Für einfache Verstöße wirds die nicht geben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. April 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Kommt man irgendwie mit Unzurechnungsfähigkeit davon?
> Dann fang ich schon mal an
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372130





Oder gibst Dich als volltrunkener , angelnder Obdachloser aus?!

So nen zerlump-versifften Motten-zerfressenen Trenchi hat "der" Angler doch locker parat!?


R.S.

p.S: Reiner Sarkasmus , Nichts böswilliges


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. April 2021)

Mal sehen, wie Karlsruhe entscheidet...


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. April 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> https://www.nordkurier.de/ratgeber/ist-angeln-waehrend-der-ausgangssperre-erlaubt-1443134104.html
> 
> ab Mai interessiert mich das aber nicht


Da wo du dann so rumdümpelst, wird das auch wohl keinen stören


----------



## hanzz (24. April 2021)

Grad war ich mit den Hunden draußen, standen plötzlich die B... äh Polizei neben mir. Wollten schon aussteigen. Als meine Hunde um die Ecke kamen, sind sie weitergefahren.


----------



## Minimax (24. April 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Grad war ich mit den Hunden draußen, standen plötzlich die B... äh Polizei neben mir. Wollten schon aussteigen. Als meine Hunde um die Ecke kamen, sind sie weitergefahren.


Alles klar, Bestellung ist raus.


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. April 2021)

Verückte Zeit, im Garten darf ich einen Nachbarn treffen und eventuell ne wurst grillen,  eine Person zwei Haushalte... Auf der Arbeit habe ich Kontakt mit 30 Haushalten täglich.. Montag werde ich nur noch einen Kunden bedienen, zu den anderen werde ich  sagen tut mir Leid, ich hatte schon Kontackt zu einem anderem Haushalt heute. Und das Ziel der Ausgangssperre ist ja, zu vermeiden das sich viele Personen privat nach Feierabend zu Hause treffen. Macht ja auch Sinn.  Mutterseelen Alleine Nachts am Kanal auf Ansitz auf Aal... wen soll ich da gefährden?


----------



## Blueser (25. April 2021)

Logik wird wohl demnächst zum Unwort des Jahres gekürt ...


----------



## hanzz (26. April 2021)

Fischereiverband in Nordrhein-Westfalen
					

Landesfischereiverband in NRW, Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V., Fischereiverband, Fischereivereine, Verbände, Vereine, Fischereiverein, Fischerei, Angeln, Angelfischerei, fischen, Fische,  angelfischen, angeln, Angelei,  Angela, Hegefischen, Angelführer, Hegefischerei...




					www.lfv-westfalen.de


----------



## Danielsu83 (26. April 2021)

Wir halten also fest, das Nachtangeln ist generell verboten, außer an befriedeten Gewässern. Dort ist das Nachtangeln nur verboten wenn der Diensthabende bei Polizei und Ordnungsamt in den letzten 2 Wochen an Tagen die Auf Tag Enden Hämorriden hatte.  Die Hämorriden des Diensthabenden sind für Angler die auf einem Einhorn anreisen ohne Relevanz.


----------



## vonda1909 (26. April 2021)

Ich meine gehört zu haben in Münster haben die keine Ausgangssperre. Nur müsste ich dort bis 5 Uhr bleiben. Entweder Eier abfrieren. oder in eine Kontrolle kommen .Dann warte ich lieber auf wärmere Nächte


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. April 2021)

Hier eine offizielle Information des Fischereiverbands Bayern zum Thema Nachtangeln. Interessant finde ich die Aussage, dass die Ausgangssperre auch für Jagd gilt, wenn dort auch mit dem Hintertürchen Wildschwein:

Edit by Mod.
Emails veröffentlichen geht nicht.
Bitte mit eigenen Worten wiedegeben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. April 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hier eine offizielle Information des Fischereiverbands Bayern zum Thema Nachtangeln. Interessant finde ich die Aussage, dass die Ausgangssperre auch für Jagd gilt, wenn dort auch mit dem Hintertürchen Wildschwein:
> 
> Edit by Mod.
> Emails veröffentlichen geht nicht.
> Bitte mit eigenen Worten wiedegeben.



Was ist denn das für ein Unsinn. Das ist eine zur Veröffentlichung gedachte Information des Landesverbands, die ich gerade an über 400 Mitglieder weitergeleitet habe, was völlig rechtskonform ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2021)

Da die Nachricht namentlich adressiert ist, gehe ich von einer Mail aus.

Diese zu veröffentlichen, ist lt. Boradregeln verboten:
_(8) Das Veröffentlichen (Ganz oder in Auszügen) von Mails oder Persönlichen Nachrichten ist verboten._

Falls die Info öffentlich auf der Webseite des Landesverbandes zu finden ist, kannst du sie gern verlinken.


----------



## gründler (26. April 2021)




----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2021)

gründler schrieb:


>



Das galt nur einen Tag(und bezog sich auf die Landesverordnung MV).
Genau bis am nächsten Tag die Bundesfreiheitsbremse in Kraft trat.


----------



## ragbar (27. April 2021)

Welche aus genau denselben Gründen......
ach,lassen wir das.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. April 2021)

Heute wurde seitens des Bayerischen Landesverbands informiert, dass die Ausgangssperre ausdrücklich auch die Fischereiaufsicht betrifft.

Das Gute an der Sache: Fischereiaufseher fallen damit schon mal als Personengruppe aus, die Angler anzeigen könnten. Wäre ja ein Eigentor.


----------



## nostradamus (28. April 2021)

Hi,
der vhf hat eine Info versendet, wonach noch alles in klärung ist!


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Mai 2021)

Hat einer schon was davon gehört das nachts sogar die Wasserschutz unterwegs ist zwecks Kontrolle?


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Mai 2021)

Hat bald  ein Ende für Vollgeimpfte die dürfen dann wieder.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (4. Mai 2021)

^ Das ist schon seit letzten Jahr bekannt das es so kommt ... diese enlendigen VTler. Alle anderen werden zum "Risiko für die Gesellschaft" ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hat einer schon was davon gehört das nachts sogar die Wasserschutz unterwegs ist zwecks Kontrolle?



Bei uns hier in Mittelfranken ist die Polizei nachts unterwegs und kontrolliert gezielt Angler. Da sind gerade 2 junge Burschen nachts aufgeflogen, dummerweise auch noch mit lebendem Köderfisch erwischt. 500€ pro Nase wegen Verstoß gegen Ausgangssperre plus Anzeige wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Das wird richtig teuer.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Mai 2021)

Ab heute gelten in Bayern für das Nachtangeln Ausnahmebestimmungen, wenn Wels der Zielfisch ist und auch Fischereiaufseher dürfen nachts wieder kontrollieren: https://lfvbayern.de/allgemein/ausnahmen-fuer-fischer-und-fischereiaufseher-3333.html


----------



## Michael.S (6. Mai 2021)

Prima kann ich ja auchmal auf Wels Angeln obwohl es hier gar keine gibt


----------



## rheinfischer70 (6. Mai 2021)

Gibt es in Bayern tatsächlich noch Gewässer ohne Welsbestand?


----------



## Ruttentretzer (6. Mai 2021)

Nach 22 Uhr ist der Waller dann auch kein unerwünschter Beifang mehr! Also nix zurück, wenn zu groß.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Mai 2021)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Nach 22 Uhr ist der Waller dann auch kein unerwünschter Beifang mehr! Also nix zurück, wenn zu groß.



Zumindest in Mittelfranken herrscht an vielen natürlichen Gewässern (Regnitz etc.) Entnahmepflicht für Wels.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Mai 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Gibt es in Bayern tatsächlich noch Gewässer ohne Welsbestand?


Hallo,

leider nicht mehr viele. Die (illegale) Verbreitungsseuche begann in den 1980er Jahren und hält auch noch an. Erst im Herbst wurde bei uns in einem Vereinsgewässer, das bis dato als wallerfrei galt einer gefangen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BerndH (6. Mai 2021)

Und die letzten Sommer fördern das ganze noch. 
Durch die heißen Sommer 2018- 2019 haben die bei uns sogar in eigentlich zu kalten Bächen abgelaicht. 
Wir haben hier seit letztem Jahr massenhaft kleine Waller zwischen 20- 30 cm.

Da kommen auf einen Aal, 4-5 Waller.
Eine Elektrobefischung ist auch schwer möglich. Daher wurde uns vom Verband zur intensiven Beangelung geraden. 

Also bin mit dieser Aufhebung mehr als zufrieden. 

Gruß Bernd.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Mai 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Hat bald  ein Ende für Vollgeimpfte die dürfen dann wieder.



Was für die meisten der arbeitenden Bevölkerung noch lange nicht zutreffen wird, da noch nicht mal Impftermine stehen.
Wer mit dem "falschen" Imstoff das 1.Mal gepiekst wurde, darf u.U. auch noch sehr lange warten. 12+2 Wochen sind auch mal eben 3,5 Monate, da ist der Sommer auch wieder Geschichte.


----------



## Michael.S (6. Mai 2021)

Das neueste was ich jetzt gehört habe ist Nachtangeln auf Wels erlaubt übernachtungen am Gewässer verboten , was auch immer das heißen mag


----------



## Slick (6. Mai 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ab heute gelten in Bayern für das Nachtangeln Ausnahmebestimmungen, wenn Wels der Zielfisch ist und auch Fischereiaufseher dürfen nachts wieder kontrollieren: https://lfvbayern.de/allgemein/ausnahmen-fuer-fischer-und-fischereiaufseher-3333.html



Danke für die Info.

Ich habe das Glück das die Ausgangssperre heute endet und fahre dann gleich ans Wasser.Inzidenz unter 100


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Mai 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wer mit dem "falschen" Imstoff das 1.Mal gepiekst wurde, darf u.U. auch noch sehr lange warten. 12+2 Wochen sind auch mal eben 3,5 Monate, da ist der Sommer auch wieder Geschichte.


So sieht es aus, ich wurde Anfang März zum ersten mal geimpft, zweite Impfung dann erst am 8 Juli.
Das haben die in Berlin voll verkackt, zuerst keine Masken und Hygene Sets, nicht mal für die Intensivstationen, dann das Geschachere  um Impfstoffe.
Auch die Option von mehr Freiheiten für Geimpfte, scheint in der Bürokratie zu ersticken?
Man will jetzt eine digitale Version des Impfpasses entwickeln, damit nicht all zu viele mit einem gefälschten Impfpass herumlaufen?
Nur zu Dumm, man hat überhaupt keine Archivierung der Daten in den Impfzentren vorgenommen, da gibt es schlicht nix, was in einen digitalen Impfpass zu übertragen wäre?

Jürgen


----------



## Blueser (6. Mai 2021)

Erschreckend, was innerhalb von ein paar Monaten mit den Menschen passiert ist.


----------



## Ladi74 (6. Mai 2021)

Blueser 
Warte mal ab, was in den nächsten Wochen losgeht! 
Hatte im 1.Lockdown ne Baustelle auf Usedom. Zuerst war's richtig Klasse, dann kam die Öffnung. 
Nee, keine Familien haben die Insel überflutet, sondern Rentner! 
Hab nicht nur einmal so nen lebensmüden E-Bike-Fahrer  fast aufgebockt. Die fahren mit einer Todesverachtung... Wahnsinn!
Aufm Feldweg wird man dann blöd angemacht, weshalb man mit LKW+ Arbeitszeug dort langfährt. 
Muss ja auch an meine Baustellen kommen.... Strom wollen alle haben.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Mai 2021)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> sondern Rentner!
> Hab nicht nur einmal so nen lebensmüden E-Bike-Fahrer fast aufgebockt. Die fahren mit einer Todesverachtung... Wahnsinn!


Die siehst du hier am Niederrhein auf den Wegen in Rudeln, teilweise kommt Omi oder Opa zu Fuß kaum noch vorwärts, aber mit dem E-Boost werden die zu Bike Rebellen.
Inklusive dem Hassblick welchen der Autofahrer abbekommt, wildes herumfuchteln sieht man aber nur im Stand, bei der Fahrt trauen die sich wohl nicht den Lenker einen Moment los zu lassen?

Jürgen


----------



## juergent60 (7. Mai 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nur zu Dumm, man hat überhaupt keine Archivierung der Daten in den Impfzentren vorgenommen, da gibt es schlicht nix, was in einen digitalen Impfpass zu übertragen wäre?
> 
> Jürgen


Wie kommst Du zu dieser Aussage? Gibt es dafür Belege oder passt es grad einfach nur in Dein Bild?

Also meine Impfung im KIZ Esslingen wurde genauestens dokumentiert, einschließlich des verwendeten Impfstoffes sowie der Chargennummer.
Das Ganze wurde dann noch in meinen bestehenden Impfpass eingetragen.
Dieser ist jetzt zugegebenermaßen nicht fälschungssicher, aber für die Krankenkassen dürfte es ein relativ leichtes Spiel sein.


----------



## nostradamus (7. Mai 2021)

Hi,
ich habe gestern auch einen Bericht glaube aus Bayern gelesen, wonach die Impfungen natürlich dokumentiert werden, aber nur schriftlich archivierd werden und nur in Haftungsfragen per Hand wieder ausgegraben werden dürfen. Vorgestern war auch ein Arzt beim Lanz, der es glaube ich auch so aus bayern berichtet hat.

Ob und inwieweit die Krankenkassen was in Ihren Akten haben kann ich nicht sagen. 

Mario


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Mai 2021)

juergent60 schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du zu dieser Aussage? Gibt es dafür Belege oder passt es grad einfach nur in Dein Bild?


Das wurde vor ein paar Tagen bei Markus Lanz so kommuniziert, frag jetzt aber nicht von wem?
Ich habe es also nicht erfunden?
Selbst bin ich ja auch bisher einmal geimpft worden und habe einen Zettel mit bekommen, woraus dieses hervorgeht, sowie auch der zweite Termin .
Einen Impfpass hatten die dort aber nicht für mich, ich gehöre zu den 70% der Deutschen die keinen Impfpass haben, bzw. diesen nicht mehr auffinden.
Den Impfpass soll ich mir beim Hausarzt besorgen und diesen zur zweiten Impfung mitbringen.
Natürlich gehen die dort wie selbstverständlich davon aus, dass man einen Hausarzt hat, trifft bei mir aber nicht zu.
Nun habe ich ein Problem, bei meinem letzten behandelnden Arzt angerufen und der sagt die Dinger sind auch bei ihm knapp, es gibt also keinen für mich.
Habe jetzt schon überlegt einen bei E-bay zu kaufen, andere machen dies offensichtlich auch so?

Jürgen


----------



## juergent60 (7. Mai 2021)

Da in BaWü das Krankenkassenkärtchen zwingender Bestandteil der Impfung war und dies auch in das Lesegerät geschoben wurde, geh ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass diese in irgendeiner Art und Weise in die Sache involviert sind.
Jürgen, Du kannst natürlich niemand.....außer Dir selbst.....zum Vorwurf machen, dass Du nicht stolzer Besitzer eines Impfpasses bist. Bei mir hat da auch eher der Zufall eine Rolle gespielt.
Du hast bestimmt den kleinen Aufkleber mitbekommen, den würde ich auf jeden Fall gut aufbewahren.
Dass mit Impfpässen nun Schindluder betrieben wird, ist mir schon klar, wird sich aber vermutlich in kleinem Rahmen bewegen. Die Zustände, die ich vor zwei Wochen auf den Straßen von Kreuzberg und Neukölln vor zwei Wochen erleben musste, finde ich dagegen wesentlich dramatischer, dies soll hier jetzt aber nicht Thema sein..


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Mai 2021)

juergent60 schrieb:


> Da in BaWü das Krankenkassenkärtchen zwingender Bestandteil der Impfung war und dies auch in das Lesegerät geschoben wurde, geh ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass diese in irgendeiner Art und Weise in die Sache involviert sind


Na siehst du, da ist schon der Unterschied.
In meinem Impfzentrum (Hürth,NRW) wurde nicht nach der Kassenkarte gefragt, lediglich wurde von mir ein Fragebogen ausgefüllt und ich bezweifle dass diesen überhaupt jemand liest, geschweige denn, dass dieser in irgend einer Form digitalisiert/archiviert wird wird?
Ich musste mich nicht mal ausweisen, da hätte sich theoretisch jeder meine Impfung abholen können?


juergent60 schrieb:


> Du hast bestimmt den kleinen Aufkleber mitbekommen, den würde ich auf jeden Fall gut aufbewahren.


Nein keinen Aufkleber, sondern ein Zettel woraus der Impfzeitpunkt und das verwendete Impfmittel hervorgeht, immerhin ist ein unleserlicher Stempel drauf.

Jürgen


----------



## vonda1909 (7. Mai 2021)

Bin  auch in NRW geimpft worden Ausweis Terminbestätigung so wie  die Versichertenkarte waren Pflicht so wie 6 Bögen zum Ausfüllen und mit Unterschrift zurück ans Impfzentrum.
Die meisten können  es  auch  nicht  verstehen das bei uns immer noch Berge an Akten gehäuft werden und nich gleich Digital erfasst werden 
Wenn ich da nur an die Corona-warn App denke  für aber  Millionen  und läuft nicht einmal  auf  dem S4.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Mai 2021)

Was für die meisten der arbeitenden Bevölkerung noch lange nicht zutreffen wird, da noch nicht mal Impftermine stehen.


Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wer mit dem "falschen" Imstoff das 1.Mal gepiekst wurde, darf u.U. auch noch sehr lange warten. 12+2 Wochen sind auch mal eben 3,5 Monate, da ist der Sommer auch wieder Geschichte.


Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Kann da aktuell aus eigener Erfahrung berichten. Seit vorgestern habe ich meine 1. Impfung hinter mir. In der letzten Woche kamen die Gerüchte auf, das bei uns im Ort Astra (aber auch Biontech) aus Überkapazität ohne Prio verimpft wird. Da habe ich mich sofort angemeldet. 4 tage später hatte ich einen Termin. Ich habe Astra bekommen und laut aktueller Aussage des Arztes beträgt die Wartezeit für die 2. Impfung bei Astra aktuell ca. 5-6 Wochen. Auch das ist schon angepasst worden. Ausserdem kannst Du Dich seit gestern überall für Astra melden.

Trotz absoluter Massenabfertigung an dem Tag wo ich da war, gab es ordnungsgemäß Stempel und Aufkleber in den Impfpass,. Die Kassenkarte wurde auch mit eingesammelt und zusammen mit dem Pass wieder ausgestellt.

Helfen tut mir das aktuell in Bezug auf das Angeln aber nicht. Gestern lagen wir immer noch bei 162. Also schön weiter im offenen Vollzug leben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Mai 2021)

Glückwunsch zum Impftermin ! 

Juli, August und September sind top zum Angeln ! 

R.S.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Mai 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das wurde vor ein paar Tagen bei Markus Lanz so kommuniziert, frag jetzt aber nicht von wem?
> Ich habe es also nicht erfunden?
> Selbst bin ich ja auch bisher einmal geimpft worden und habe einen Zettel mit bekommen, woraus dieses hervorgeht, sowie auch der zweite Termin .
> Einen Impfpass hatten die dort aber nicht für mich, ich gehöre zu den 70% der Deutschen die keinen Impfpass haben, bzw. diesen nicht mehr auffinden.
> ...


Hallo,

ich habe mir vor der ersten Impfung einen neuen Impfpass bei einer Apotheke besorgt, da mein alter etwa 25 bestätigte Impfungen aufweist und wenn ich den an der Grenze (bei geplanten Auslandsangelurlaub) vorzeige, kann ich nicht erwarten dass da ein Grenzer so ohne weiteres durchblickt. Also habe ich jetzt einen neuen, in dem nur die Coroanaimpfungen dokumentiert werden. Die zweite Impfung habe ich in drei Wochen.
Bei Ebay kaufen würde ich nicht machen, wieso für etwas bezahlen, was man umsonst bekommt. Außerdem erschließt sich mir das eh nicht, ich bin ja dadurch nicht geimpft, ist also unnützer Schmarrn.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## vonda1909 (7. Mai 2021)

Meinen 2ten Termin wurde gleich für 6 Wochen später fest gemacht. Online Termin bei der KAV ging zügig


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. Mai 2021)

Ich blicke bei den ganzen Regeln und Vorschriften ,so wieso nicht mehr durch.
Gestern, zum Beispiel,......habe ich mir aus versehen, sogar in die Armbeuge geschissen.
Aber eins kann ich euch sagen,wenn der ganze Corona-Kram irgendwann mal vorbei ist,
dann mache ich mir erst mal,...........ein paar schöne ,ruhige Tage zu Hause.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Mai 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Online Termin bei der *KAV *ging zügig



Bei euch impft der Kreisanglerverband?


----------



## Tokka (7. Mai 2021)

An die Brandenburger: Würde momentan von euch jemand eine Nacht am Wasser riskieren? (Was für eine bescheuerte Frage: Als wäre ich wieder 12 Jahre und täte etwas verbotenes. Egal: besondere Zeiten, besondere Fragen.) Bzw. Hat jemand ärger bekommen oder davon gehört? Ich denke ja nur, ich würde ja nur… hmmm?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Was für die meisten der arbeitenden Bevölkerung noch lange nicht zutreffen wird, da noch nicht mal Impftermine stehen.
> 
> Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Kann da aktuell aus eigener Erfahrung berichten. Seit vorgestern habe ich meine 1. Impfung hinter mir. In der letzten Woche kamen die Gerüchte auf, das bei uns im Ort Astra (aber auch Biontech) aus Überkapazität ohne Prio verimpft wird. Da habe ich mich sofort angemeldet. 4 tage später hatte ich einen Termin. Ich habe Astra bekommen und laut aktueller Aussage des Arztes beträgt die Wartezeit für die 2. Impfung bei Astra aktuell ca. 5-6 Wochen. Auch das ist schon angepasst worden. Ausserdem kannst Du Dich seit gestern überall für Astra melden.
> 
> ...



Doch das war bisher so korrekt, das man den Empfehlungen von 12 Wochen zwischen den beiden Impfungen bei Astra gefolgt ist.
Diese 12 Wochen gab es auch nicht schon von Anfang an, sondern wurden erst später hochskaliert.
Meine Eltern wurden vor 8 Wochen geimpft mit Astra und müssen noch 4 weitere auf die Zweitimpfung warten.
Mittlerweile überlässt man es einfach den Ärzten und deren Patienten, wie lang die Frist zur Zweitimpfung ausfällt. 

Die Gründe für diesen Wandel sollten ja mittlerweile jedem offensichtlich sein....ansonsten einfach mal am Sonntag aufs Thermometer schauen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. Mai 2021)

Ich habe mit dem ersten Impftermin, gleich den zweiten Termin 35 Tage später zusammen erhalten. Impfpass hab ich auch verschludert, es gab einen Din A5 Vordruck als Ersatz wo die Aufkleber und Stempel reinkamen. Einiger Papierkram war ebenfalls nötig. Und ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, das die Dokumente in Pappkartons geworfen und im Bedarfsfall händisch wieder hervorgeholt werden... Das wird doch eingescannt und digitalisiert.  QR codes waren ja auch auf allen Dokumenten vorgedruckt.


----------



## JottU (7. Mai 2021)

Tokka 
Ja, hab ich schon problemlos gemacht. Muss man halt bis früh durchmachen.
Aber bei den doch recht kühlen Temperaturen zur Zeit, nehm ich dann doch lieber eins der näheren Gewässer mit dem Rad und angel halt nur bis kurz vor 12.


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Mai 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Doch das war bisher so korrekt, das man den Empfehlungen von 12 Wochen zwischen den beiden Impfungen bei Astra gefolgt ist.
> Diese 12 Wochen gab es auch nicht schon von Anfang an, sondern wurden erst später hochskaliert.
> Meine Eltern wurden vor 8 Wochen geimpft mit Astra und müssen noch 4 weitere auf die Zweitimpfung warten.
> Mittlerweile überlässt man es einfach den Ärzten und deren Patienten, wie lang die Frist zur Zweitimpfung ausfällt.
> ...


Da hast du auch wieder recht


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Mai 2021)

Nein, hat er nicht.

Beim Impfstoff Astra Zeneca ist der optimale Schutz erst dann gegeben, wenn die Zweitimpfung nach zwölf Wochen im Anschluss an die Erstimpfung,

erfolgt, nicht deutlich früher, wie bei den mRnA VaKzinen....  Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## nostradamus (8. Mai 2021)

Hi,
habe gestern was gelesen, dass die zweite Impfung bei Astra zwischen 8-12 Wochen erfolgen sollte.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Mai 2021)

Nach 12 Wochen soll der Impfschutz am Besten entwickelt sein.

Bei Astra.

Eine Verkürzung geht auf Kosten der Schutzstärke - unter 6 Wochen bspw. soll der Schutz auf ca. 55% fallen

Ich würde also warten - aber bitte recherchiert das selbst ( bzw. Hausarzt fragen )!

R.S.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Mai 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nach 12 Wochen soll der Impfschutz am Besten entwickelt sein.
> 
> Bei Astra.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

bei Comirnaty, das ist der Impfstoff von Biontech, ist der Impfschutz 7 Tage nach der ersten Impfung bei rund 50 Prozent und nach der, 6 Wochen später erfolgten, Zweitimpfung nach 7 Tagen bei ca. 95 Prozent, wie mir die Impfärztin erklärte. Nach diesen 7 Tagen nach der Zweitimpfung erlaubt auch Slowenien die Einreise ohne besondere Auflagen, wie Tests oder Quarantäne. Allerdings nur für diesen Impfstoff. Die differenzieren da, eben nach Impfstoff, am längsten muss man, glaube ich, nach der Zweitimpfung mit Astra warten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hanzz (9. Mai 2021)

Mich pisst dies Ausgangssperre richtig an. 
Ersten 2 Wochen im Juni Urlaub. 
Meine Gewässer geben es halt erst Abends her. 
Ab 20 bis 21 Uhr wirds interessant. 
Einfach nur zum brechen.


----------



## JottU (9. Mai 2021)

Bis Anfang Juni sollte die Ausgangssperre doch auch bei euch Geschichte sein, hanzz.




__





						Zi-Frühindikatoren zu COVID-19
					





					www.zidatasciencelab.de


----------



## hanzz (9. Mai 2021)

JottU schrieb:


> Bis Anfang Juni sollte die Ausgangssperre doch auch bei euch Geschichte sein, hanzz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das gibt ein bisschen Hoffnung


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Mai 2021)

Bei uns in Hamburg fällt wohl am Mittwoch die Ausgangssperre.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Mai 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nach 12 Wochen soll der Impfschutz am Besten entwickelt sein.
> 
> Bei Astra.
> 
> ...


Ich lebe ja in einem kleinem Dorf auf dem Land mit wenig Infizierten, leider im Kreis steinfurt. Ich habe im letzten Jahr für meine Verhältnisse sehr wenig Kontakte gehabt. Habe die Angelkumpels mehr gesehen als meine Clique. Angeln war halt das einzige, was keine Probleme bereitet hat. Wenn mir mein Hausarzt, der mir ja auch die 1. Impfung verabreicht hat,nach 4-6 Wochen die 2. gibt, dann nehme ich die und fertig. Weiß doch eh keiner was richtig und falsch ist, woher auch. Ich habe nur keine Lust eingesperrt zu sein.


----------



## vonda1909 (9. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei euch impft der Kreisanglerverband?


Kassenärtzlichevereinigung


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Mai 2021)

Achso


----------



## Blueser (9. Mai 2021)

Bei uns werden jetzt etliche kostenlose Testcenter geschlossen. Wegen fehlender Abwasserproben aus der Personaltoilette und wegen mangelhafter Abstandsmarkierungen   .
Mal schauen, wie sich jetzt die "Inzidenz" entwickelt. 
Ach ja, bei uns ist gerade BUGA.


----------



## Floma (9. Mai 2021)

Ich habe erst kommende Woche die 2. Dosis Biontec gebucht. Dauert also noch ein paar Tage bis ich fürs Nachtangeln offiziell freigeschalten bin. Mein provisorisches Aal-Setting umfasst deshalb am Wochenende auch noch ein Rennrad mit Straßenbeleuchtung (sieht natürlich dämlich aus). Angeln bis 23 Uhr, dann das Material ins Auto, und dafür das Rennrad raus. Anschließend 20 km durch die Nacht, mit dem Aal auf dem Rücken nach Hause und am Sonntag morgen wieder zurück (meine Frau hat dafür kein Verständnis und fährt mich nicht, zumindest nicht am Muttertag). 

Der Corona-Plautze schadet die Taktik schon mal nicht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Mai 2021)

Also Corona hat mir kaum geschadet ,

bin jetzt gut "Dreistellig" , hab Rhytmusstörungen , Panikattacken - gegen die nur reichlich Wein und Zichten helfen,

außerdem bin ich vereinsamt -- aber dafür recht sicher.

Es passt also Alles - man muss nur wollen !

Achso, mein Geld wurde halbiert - macht aber Nix , weil es gibt ja preiswerte Hausmarken.......läuft !

R.s.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (9. Mai 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> *Bei uns werden jetzt etliche kostenlose Testcenter geschlossen.* Wegen fehlender Abwasserproben aus der Personaltoilette und wegen mangelhafter Abstandsmarkierungen   .



Hihi, dafür rücken Kleinunternehmer nach deren Läden derzeit sonst nichts abwerfen. Da fällt mir nix mehr ein ...


----------



## Michi Back in Hell (10. Mai 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ab heute gelten in Bayern für das Nachtangeln Ausnahmebestimmungen, wenn Wels der Zielfisch ist und auch Fischereiaufseher dürfen nachts wieder kontrollieren: https://lfvbayern.de/allgemein/ausnahmen-fuer-fischer-und-fischereiaufseher-3333.html


Top! Ich bin Mitglied in einem Verein bei Regensburg und einem bei Passau. Ihr wisst schon, wer ab morgen, 22 Uhr, jede Nacht mit Fernlicht und Hupkonzert auf der A3 durch Niederbayern und die Oberpfalz brettert und ruft: "Lasst mich durch, ich bin Arz...ähh. Angler!"


----------



## Blueser (15. Mai 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bei uns werden jetzt etliche kostenlose Testcenter geschlossen. Wegen fehlender Abwasserproben aus der Personaltoilette und wegen mangelhafter Abstandsmarkierungen   .
> Mal schauen, wie sich jetzt die "Inzidenz" entwickelt.
> Ach ja, bei uns ist gerade BUGA.


Zack, und schon sind wir bei einer "Inzidenz" von 81 ... 
Mal schauen, ob ich demnächst ohne Test und Gentherapie wieder nachts ans Wasser darf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (13. Juli 2021)

Die Baden Würschtelberger werden irrsinnigerweise weiterhin auf eine Entscheidung zum Nachtangelverbot warten müssen, und dann ist schon wieder Herbst mit aus dem Hut gezauberten saugefährlichen Varianten ... laut Panik Kalle.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Juli 2021)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> ...dann ist schon wieder Herbst mit aus dem Hut gezauberten saugefährlichen Varianten ... laut Panik Kalle.



Na das Griechische Alphabet haben wir jedenfalls bald schon durch.
Geht es dann eigentlich wieder von vorne los oder wechselt man zum Klingonischen Alphabet?


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Juli 2021)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Die Baden Würschtelberger werden irrsinnigerweise weiterhin auf eine Entscheidung zum Nachtangelverbot warten müssen, und dann ist schon wieder Herbst mit aus dem Hut gezauberten saugefährlichen Varianten ... laut Panik Kalle.











						Bundesweit einziges Nachtangelverbot auf dem Prüfstand
					






					www.mz.de
				






> Das Verbot trägt laut dem Ministerium für Ländlichen Raum dem Bedürfnis der Fische und anderer Tiere wie am Ufer lebenden Vögeln nach ungestörter Nachtruhe Rechnung.


Alle Jahre wieder und solange die Würschtelberger Grün regiert werden, bleibt es auch beim Nachtangelverbot!

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (13. Juli 2021)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand in dem Verbot abgeschrieben. Müsste man mal prüfen


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juli 2021)

Wie ich gerade an anderer Stelle lesen konnte, ist die Klage erfolgreich gewesen.
Dies hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten?
Jetzt ist das Wunder geschehen.






						Nachtangelverbot - Nach langem Kampf - Klage gewonnen
					

Homepage des Landesfischereiverbandes Baden-Württemberg e.V.




					www.lfvbw.de
				




Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (14. Juli 2021)

Das ist echt klasse. Betrifft jetzt zwar erst mal nur die Kläger, aber eine gänzliche Aufhebung des Verbots wird wohl bald folgen.
Kann ich mir nicht anders vorstellen.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juli 2021)

Mein Angelkumpel hat mich auch gerade informiert, dieser hatte noch gezögert sich ein Zelt zu kaufen.
Er hat nun bestellt!
Obwohl ich in NRW wohne, bin ich immer noch Mitglied in einem BW Angelverein und deshalb direkt betroffen, in einem positiven Sinn.
Bisher wurde Campieren am Wasser, sowie Angeln nur stillschweigend geduldet und ich mache dies nun seit dreißig Jahren.
Demnächst also mit Rechtsicherheit.

Jürgen


----------

